# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Yafe - Albino Carpet Progression Thread

## dakski

Yesterdays drama/shipping disaster ended well and I am starting this fresh thread for Yafe's progression. 

Link to initial thread: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Carpet-Python

He's curled up on top of his house on the warm side and left me a present last night. Katie will be home soon and I will clean his tank and she can hold him. I'll post more pictures if I take them. 

He seems to be settling nicely and I'll keep everyone up to date on this thread from now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-03-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-04-2018),_ckuhn003_ (10-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2018),_zina10_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad he's settled eventually

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

We took Yafe out today to clean his tank and he's still calm and chill. We ran outside for a minute (not too many 70F+ days left here in CT) and got some natural light pictures. It's cloudy and the sun is not out, but it's better than basement light. 

He seems to be settling in nicely. I plan to feed Sunday (today is Wednesday). 

Here are the outside pictures and a few inside as well. Notice the nuance and variety of color on his body in the outside pictures. You can better see the different oranges and yellows and the pinks and lavenders in these pictures. 

He's only 115G now and his grip is tenacious. WOW!

*​Cute face, with killer heat pits!*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

*GRIP!!!!!!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (10-04-2018),_Dianne_ (10-03-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2018),_zina10_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

I got clarification on the pronunciation of Yafe's name. I spoke to my cousin, who lived in Israel, and was in the Israeli Army, before joining the US Marine Corp as an F-18 pilot. 

He said Yafe, is pronounced Yah-Feh, not Yah-Fee. Glad I learned the correct pronunciation before he's been here too long. I would hate to call him one thing and then another, it might confuse him!  :Smile:  :Rolleyes2: 

I'll update soon, especially after he (hopefully) eats his first meal with us on Sunday.

----------

C.Marie (10-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really is a great colour and the heat pits are so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He is a glamorous fella for sure, love the name always a good thing to know how to properly pronounce it I probably mangle it as well.  Thank you so much for sharing and best wishes always.. :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

So I was pronouncing it correctly all along. Yay me!  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Those eyes tough...!

you have quite the collection of gorgeous eyes snakes let me tell ya!!

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Very nice Albino Carpets are just one of those WOW snakes to me, and used to be on my dream snake to have list.

----------


## Avsha531

Wow!!!! Totally missed this. Gorgeous stunning amazing pickup Dakski! מעוד יפה! (Ma-od Yafe-hebrew for very handsome).

That was definitely a quick pickup. I know my next snake will be a carpet, I actually held my first one (adult IJ) this past Tuesday at a friends, and they're just incredible. Been stalking Star Pythons on MM for the past 2 months already lol. And those heat pits wow! I know exactly what you mean, they look so bada**. Hopefully I will be adding one after my T10s get here in a month (or 5).

Truly a wonderful, beautiful addition. So happy for you. I wish you lots of luck and a long, healthy, and happy life with the new baby. תתחדש! (Titchadesh-hebrew for something new should bring and be in good health)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Very nice Albino Carpets are just one of those WOW snakes to me, and used to be on my dream snake to have list.


Deborah, 

I have an animal that used to be on YOUR dream snake list! WOW!

I've seen plenty of yellow and white albino carpets, and actually prefer the natural coloration over that "simple" look. Just my preference. I like contrast and unique coloration. When I saw how orange he was, especially on his head, and the nuance in his colors, I was in love. Plus, I was told he is a total sweetie, which checks out. 

I was also looking at a much more expensive female, an Albino Granite, who had pinks in her white spots, but being a granite, had very little contrast. Yafe is just a striking animal, even if he is "just" albino, het Granite. 

I also love his demeanor. He's part boa and part corn snake. He can move a little quicker than a Boa, but is usually chill, and when he does move, it's exploratory and curious in nature. He is not shy and spends most of his time in the open so far. I put him in a hide last night and he stayed there for a while, but his favorite spot seems to be curled up in the warm corner between the wall and hide, with his head peaking out to see what I am doing. I believe he lived in a tub/rack before, so he hasn't completely figured out the "branches" yet. I hope he does and can enjoy his 4X2X1.5' Boaphile with two 4FT climbing "branches" (PVC pipe) in it. I am sure he will figure it out. 

He also has quite the grip. He's about 115G and as thick as my thumb and his tail alone is incredibly powerful. He wrapped around Katie's hand and wrist for 3 minutes, and she started to lose circulation. Again, he's 1 year old and 115G! Wow, he's going to be strong. 

Behira (BCI) is powerful, but it's spread out. Yafe has so much strength in just his tail and back section. Really cool guy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Really is a great colour and the heat pits are so cool
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I love Behira (BCI) and think she is beautiful and is my favorite snake to handle. However, I love me some heat pits! They are so cool. 




> He is a glamorous fella for sure, love the name always a good thing to know how to properly pronounce it I probably mangle it as well.  Thank you so much for sharing and best wishes always..


Yeah, he's a handsome devil. Yeah, close call on the name pronunciation; glad I got to the bottom of it. Thank you for the kind words. 




> So I was pronouncing it correctly all along. Yay me!


I didn't know you spoke Hebrew EL-Ziggy  :Smile: !




> Those eyes tough...!
> 
> you have quite the collection of gorgeous eyes snakes let me tell ya!!


Yeah, love pretty eyes. That's how I ended up with Katie and her gorgeous blue eyes. 

Behira and Carra have those dark grey/marble looking eyes. Shayna and Solana have those bright red eyes. Figment's eyes are freaking purple! Yafe's eyes are that cool red, but not plain red, whitish red with nuance. Kayla and Cleo have deep red eyes.

Frank has brown eyes, but he talks with them. Want to know how Frank is feeling? Look at his eyes. 

Finally, Ezzy has killer eyes. Huge and beautifully whitish yellow. 

Yep, Phillydubs, I'd we are 10/10 on reptile eyes. 

Thanks for the comment brother.

----------

C.Marie (10-05-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Deborah, 
> 
> I have an animal that used to be on YOUR dream snake list! WOW!


Oh yeah I owned carpets in the past but for years ever since I saw the first Albino in the US I wanted one (the prices were just out of my range), I made up for it last year I got 2 pure Darwin Albinos  :Wink:

----------

C.Marie (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Oh yeah I owned carpets in the past but for years ever since I saw the first Albino in the US I wanted one (the prices were just out of my range), I made up for it last year I got 2 pure Darwin Albinos


Nice! If I didn't mention, Yafe is a Irian Jaya and Darwin Hybrid. 

Good for you crossing snakes off your bucket list! I have only one snake left on my bucket list; 1/2 dwarf Burmese. That will probably never happen because I don't trust the whole Lacey Act fiasco. 

I know what you mean about wanting one for years. 

I wanted an albino BP for 20 years before I got Shayna. When I was younger they were crazy money. Worked out, I waited until I was older and could both afford and understand how to properly care for her, and my other reptiles.

----------


## dakski

Not a good update:

Handled Yafe today and he was distressed. He was making popping noises and mucus/bubbles are coming out of his nostrils. He seems very uncomfortable and was making lunges/flails towards me - not bites or strikes, but was clearly uncomfortable. 

Not good at all. 

Looks like an RI for sure. 

I am calling the breeder to complain and I am taking him in to the vet, 2 hours away, tomorrow at 11AM. 

I will report after. 

Very upset and distressed. Praying this is an easy fix and we get him on track quickly.

Luckily he didn't sit in that shipping box for 2 days we did pick him up on the expected delivery date. May be a blessing.

----------

_Avsha531_ (10-04-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fingers crossed  for you ,hope all goes well

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your Beautiful Carpet!  Youre in for some fun.  :Smile: 

Sorry to hear of the RI.  :Sad: 

Best

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Sometimes the stress of shipping can bring these things out*. Vet should be able to get it sorted for you, best wishes for a speedy recovery!

*I have an adult BRB for 5 years in perfect health, shipped him off to his new home where he had an RI the next day. It's not super common but it does happen sometimes. (just so you don't get distressed if breeder tells you he was fine there as he may very well have been)

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2018),_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Im on Tapatalk so cant see pics  :Sad: 
Ill have to figure out how to get back on a computer and log in hahaha. 
Albino (any constrictor) will always be my favs. Im sorry to hear about the RI. Ill see how you come along and what the vet prescribed. Ive always been nervous about what id do if one of mine needed any kinds of injections.. Im not one for needles. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

Thoughts and prayers for you guys. I hope it goes ok 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm so sorry to hear this D. I hope it's just a minor issue. Wishing y'all well and please keep us posted.

----------

_dakski_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

Quick update:

Yafes symptoms appear to be getting worse. He keeps lifting his head and is clearly uncomfortable and having difficulty breathing. 

We are at the Emergency Small Animal Clinic at Tufts University. 1 1/4 hours from our house in CT. 

Yafe is in the ER with a reptile vet. Its a sterile environment so we are not allowed back. Katie came with me. 

I believe this needed to be addressed immediately. 

I will update as I know more. 

Very concerned but also optimistic; hes getting seen now and Katie and I will do whatever it takes to get him back on track. 

Thank you for all the support and for the kind thoughts. 

I will update ASAP.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2018),_ckuhn003_ (10-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry to hear this, hope he gets well quickly...scary that he got so sick so quickly!

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I hope this means he is getting ALL the "drama" out of the way early, so the rest of his life with you & Katie is healthy & peaceful... :Please:

----------

_dakski_ (10-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

I just got back from the ER Vet at Tufts. It's 2:30AM here in CT, USA. We left at 8PM and got to the vet (there was traffic and construction) at 9:20PM. We left the vet after 1AM. 

Yafe almost definitely has an respiratory infection; there is little doubt. It's really bad and the vet I saw tonight believes it's been there, but absolutely could have gotten worse with shipping. 

Unfortunately for Yafe, he has to have a quick lung flush (I forgot the name of the procedure and it's been a long day and a long week) and culture tomorrow morning to determine if it's bacterial or fungal. Not a fun experience for him. 

He is staying overnight in a sterile environment and a special reptile cage with temps dialed in to 90F hot side and 78F cool side. It's probably not as luxurious as his digs here, but he doesn't have to travel back home tonight in the car and back again tomorrow and back here, etc. They can also do the flush first thing and hopefully know quickly which it is and what the treatment needs to be. 

Either way, he needs me and Katie to give him shots for a while to get better. The duration of the shots and what the medicine will be will be determined after the culture. 

I am so livid. I feel so horrible for Yafe. 

First, his introduction to his forever home is a long shipment in a box (thank G-D I spent 7 hours on the phone with fedex and was able to pick him up Tuesday night at the airport and didn't wait to the next morning - can you imagine how bad it might be now - if he made it?) and then weeks of injections. Poor guy. I hope I don't lose his trust; he's so sweet. Even in clear discomfort, if not worse, he's a total sweetheart. I have also heard that once a snake has an RI, they are more susceptible the rest of their lives. Is this true? I would hate to have to deal with this again over the next 20-25 years. 

Secondly, as far as I am concerned (I will know more definitively tomorrow), he was (likely) either weak or sick when he was shipped. The shipping fiasco did not help, but I am doubtful this came on in 2 days this bad (as is the vet), and definitely not because of anything I did. I feel the breeder potentially put my other pets at risk (luckily I am following strict quarantine protocol) and definitely put Yafe at risk. 

Finally, in addition to the inconvenience of giving him treatment, the estimate for the lung flush and treatment, plus tonight's visit, is for $800-$1,000. I plan to address this with the breeder, but I am not sure how to "make" him do the right thing, despite showing symptoms within 24 hours of arrival. I already handed over $750 tonight as a deposit so they will do the test in the morning. 

That's two animals to the emergency vet this week and $1,400 now. Banning, one of five dogs we have, hurt his elbow on Monday night (he's doing better and it was just a sprain). 

Any thoughts on an RI two days after arrival?

Any thoughts about what I should ask the breeder to do? Obviously, I am not shipping him back, that would kill him. He's here and I have to treat him and he's already my buddy. Any thoughts on culpability?

Wow, this thread is full of drama now. I started this thread to get rid of all the shipping drama stories from his original thread. Should I start another for healthy Yafe, when he gets healthy that is?

Any thoughts or just kind words would be appreciated at this point. 

Thank you all for your continued support for me, Katie, and the reptile crew!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

I just got a horrible email from the owner of the breeder (while I was writing an email to him explaining what happened at the vet). He seems to be saying it's my fault because I handled him for 5 minutes the day he came to check him over and yesterday when I took him out to remove his feces. He further claims I should be leaving him alone (I guess to sit in his feces and today to drown in his mucus). To be clear the owner of the company (breeding company) is not who I spoke to. They are based in Europe and I was dealing with the US Rep. 

See below (except for XXXXXX out names and the company name, the letter is verbatim) and please let me know if you think I am off base here. I don't think so. 

Good Morning David,

this is XXXXXX, owner of XXXXXXXX I am jumping in at this point here. First of all, I am very sorry to hear that there seems to be an issue. I have received a few dozen emails so far I guess. I have not read all of them, but as far as I understand the headlines there was a problem with FedEx.
I will call XXXXXX later [COLOR=var(--themePrimary)]today to discuss your case.[/COLOR]

I would like to say that I am very sorry to hear that you did not contact us earlier when you first thought something was wrong, but only after you´ve got yourself into a what seems to be a stressful situation. 
At this point, I can´t see why you would drive two hours to this vet you are talking about. You have received a snake that was shipped (with FedEx problems?) and now shows signs of an RI you say. 
First thing I would do is check the temperatures in the cage, maybe bump them up a few degrees, and check again next week! Most important: Leave the snake alone.
Never say never, but in 11 years I am doing this now, I have never had that happen. But ok, they are individuals, things can be different. My impression is that this snake is in constant stress for two or three days now, cause it´s not only the shipment itself, but I also received many pictures of you handling the snake?
When I receive a reptile, no matter what it is, I will leave it alone for at least one week after a shipment to make sure it calms down and doesn’t get stressed more. I do not handle them at all.

Again, what I would do: Bump up the temps a bit, leave the snake alone in its cage until next week, don’t touch it. Don´t feed it or anything else. In case you have bedding in your cage, remove it and exchange for paper towel/newspaper. Make sure the humidity is between 50-60%.
There are two options what’s going to happen: 

A) The snake will be fine again. 
B) The snake is still sick because it´s a bacterial infection, probably caused by Pseudomonas aeruginosa, that it can’t handle itself. You will need antibiotics (Enrofloxacin or Marbofloxacin).

Waiting another week will have no effect on option B and will give us some time to analyze the situation and understand what’s wrong. What I know for sure is that another four hours in the car won´t help at this point!
As I understand it´s been awhile since you´ve been to a vet the last time. Sadly, not much progress has been made. So all your vet can do is to take a swab that going to be send to a lab and next week you would hear back, probably only to drive another four hours to pick up the medicine. 

Talking about the finances: You have paid a lot of money for the snake and now it seems to be sick. I completely understand that this must be frustrating, and of course we won’t let you alone in this situation.
BUT: Whatever you do, it needs to be discussed with me directly. In case we have to talk about a replacement at some point (what I don’t hope) I will only be able to compensate for costs that I have approved. 
So let’s say you go to a vet, miss a day of work and pay for medicine, I will not be able to refund anything mentioned unless I have given my OK to do this. Please be aware of this and follow this closely. 
We don’t want you to pay for something that was not your fault, and we don’t want to pay for things that we have could fixed cheaper. 

It´s most important for me to help you and to help your snake. First steps:
1. I will call XXXXXX to discuss the whole thing
2. Please send me pictures of the enclosure and infos about the parameters like temperature (hotspot, regular room temp) and humidity. 
Then we will go from there.

I am not saying “don’t go to a vet”, I am just saying “go to the vet at the right time” and that is not today in my opinion and experience. 
If you have more questions that you would like to discuss, just let me know and give me your phone number, and I will be able to call you personally.

Looking forward to hearing back from you soon!



*This was my response:

*It's almost 3AM and I just got back from the emergency vet. 


It's pretty clear he has an RI. 


He's spending the night at the clinic (it's Tufts Universities Vet Clinic) in a sterile tank with a 90F hot spot and a 78F cool spot. His symptoms were worse tonight when I took him out to take him then they were earlier in the day. 


He will have his lungs flushed first things by a doctor who normally does that, as opposed to a resident tonight (also to call a doctor in for tonight to do the procedure was prohibitively expensive), and we will know if it's bacterial or fungal and know what injections to give. Either way, there will be injections. Over what period will be determined by the final diagnosis.


The estimate for diagnosis and treatment is for $800-$1,000 and I gave a $750 deposit tonight. 


XXXXXX, while writing this, I got your email. 



Pictures were taken over a 5 minute or so period on arrival day while checking him over.I took him out of his enclosure yesterday because he pooped in the tank (quarantine = cleanliness first) and was making popping noises while breathing. I attributed it to stress. Today, I could hear the noises from his enclosure and saw bubbles of mucus. Your email is late, as you can see, as the symptoms have escalated and quickly. I had no choice but to take him to the vet. 20 years of keeping reptiles means I am not a newbie and know when something is off. You are welcome to put the blame on me, but I would not recommend it. Not my first reptile. I have 9 others currently, all but two received via fedex. No other sick animals in years of keeping reptiles (except for animals I lost due to old age). Hence proper quarantine procedures. Adam told me what temps to have him at. He is in a 21X12X12" acrylic reptile enclosure with humidity kept between 60-70%. His hot side is 88-90F, his cool side is 78-80F and there is a gradient from hot side to cool side. Are you seriously suggesting I should leave him alone in his tank with proper temps and humidity and let him drown in his own mucus? When was the last time you saw an RI get better on it's own when at the bubbling stage?
Yesterday I thought, "let him rest and get settled at proper temps, a few pops and wheezes could be stress." Today, with mucus bubbles coming out of his nose, that was not an option.


You don't want to reimburse me, that's on you. I am not letting an animal suffer, or worse, die, because you want me to wait it out. I don't want a replacement. I wanted a healthy animal from day one as described by Adam. 


For what's worth, he was not shipped with a heat pack. I've never experienced that, but XXXX said it was best. Not sure it was. 


You will be hearing from me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Ah mate that is really _bad_ that's all you need that sort of expense and time out to sort it but worth it to get him back on his none feet, (belly) lol 
Fingers crossed all goes well, my big 10yr old boa had an RI about 5yrs ago and never had anything since, Touchwood.
I had to give him antibiotics for a week but luckily it was oral, even tho he hated me giving it him , he never once nipped me or hissed, I think if there was ever a time that would of been it, 
Good luck and keep us all posted
Cheers rich

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-05-2018),SunshineWalker (10-05-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> He was making popping noises and mucus/bubbles are coming out of his nostrils.


I hate to hear this update an to me based on the fact that mucus is present tells me this snake is not in an early stage but an advanced one of a RI, I would have contacted the breeder/seller and ship the animal back immediately. Hopefully you can still do so and do it now.

RI can be tricky to treat and expensive, in some animals with weaker immune system they can re-occur again and again, so really starting off with a healthy animal to start with regardless of the species is always a better option because this could be a HUGE gamble. 

After that I will be more than happy to recommend you a GREAT source of Albino Darwins (person I got mine from)

Best of luck and sorry for the rough start.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-05-2018),_dakski_ (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I have both shipped a few snakes AND had a few shipped to me, and I've never heard of a snake not being shipped with a heat pack... :Confused:   :Surprised: 
(I could see it for short flights & some kinds that need cooler temps perhaps, but not this one!)  

What an awful thing to put the snake AND you through and I so hope he recovers well.  I've not heard of snakes getting an RI & then being forever susceptible-
I believe that would only apply to those who did no lab-work in the first place to make sure they were doing the most medically-effective treatment from the start.
When it's not adequately treated in the first place, it would tend to 'come back' as it was never really gone.

The only thing I sort of agree with is not handling a snake that you've just received (even for a few photos which we all love).  When I get a new snake, they are 
tucked into a prepared cage & essentially regarded like a newborn- home from the hospital, monitored but nothing else.  BUT I do believe he was shipped to you 
sick or with a history of this...perhaps they insured him expecting to make a claim?  (ie. not survive the trip)  And honestly, I am suspicious of his mellow nature.
I hope I'm wrong but I wouldn't be shocked if the vet says he has a resistant infection.  You received a sick snake.

I have no crystal ball, this is only my opinion...you did not cause this, and letting him drown in his mucus was not an option.

This is so disappointing to go from receiving this stunning creature to dealing with his medical emergency, so unfair to you AND Yafe...and lousy that the seller is 
trying to blame you.  (you should probably post this on FaunaClassifieds)

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-05-2018),_dakski_ (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

Gosh, not a good update at all ..

I agree with Deborah, the fact that he is already bubbling and having a hard time breathing, he probably had something brewing. Sure, the shipping and stress of a new home and being handled could have made it worse, but if he was healthy to begin with, it shouldn't have come on this fast and this bad !!

No-one can fault you for going to the Vet right away. With RI's that give the snake trouble breathing (open mouth, mucous, drooling, bubbling) you just don't have time to waste. They do not get better with changing temps, humidity and fooling around with nebulizers. You are already past that option. 

Tufts is a great hospital, just make sure that they do not let the students/residents use your animal to "study". I took my horse to Auburn for colic surgery when she was 18 years old. Also a state of the art place and she got excellent care, but it is a learning hospital. $6500 later, but my mare is still alive today. Always demand that a experienced reptile vet is present AND doing the more complicated procedures. 

As to the situation with the breeder, I'm not sure how much resolution you will get. Or what kind. I don't like when several people are involved (like it seems to be the case) and they go back and forth with one another on everything. It makes it difficult to have good communication when you don't even know who to talk to and they pass the buck between one another. At this point you seem committed to the snake and you are into it for a lot of money. That is commendable, but do take into account what Deborah said. This may very well end up being a ongoing issue. You might get it under control now, but it pops up again as soon as the snake is stressed for some reason. Even handling can bring it on, moving enclosures, etc etc. It may not happen, he may get treatment and stay fine for the rest of his life. But at this point, there are no guarantees.

I know temperament is important to you. And in part you chose (and like) Yafe because of his nature. Just keep in mind, animals that have illness brewing and are weaker because of it often display a mild temperament. That may very well change once they get better. I'm NOT saying he might possibly turn into a fire breathing dragon once he is better. Far from it. All I'm saying is he may have been so mild because he wasn't feeling well. Even if he does get livelier and possibly a bit more defensive at times, like most younger snakes do, you will easily be able to deal with that, like you have with any of your others. All I'm saying is this, don't base your decisions on his temperament alone. Keep in mind your other snakes, the possibility of spreading something around, and the possibility of this turning into a long-term issue. If you can handle all this and you want to see this through despite all possible scenarios, then follow your heart. He may just end up fine. If you aren't sure you want to take this on with the possibility of a long term issue, then I would look into trying to return the snake. I also understand that this would be very hard to do, with him being so sick and you already attached.

Not a great situation at all to be in, I understand and I feel terrible for you two !!! 

I wish you and Yafe the best outcome possible.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-05-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),_dakski_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

My hunch is that they will not want him back, they'll only try to offer you a partial refund of his original price, & they're already saying they won't cover his 
medical care so far since you didn't check with them first.  I'm so sorry, this is truly lousy on their part, & as zina10 said, very commendable on yours.

----------

_dakski_ (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I agree that if he was mucusy with bubbles that isn't something that shows up in 2 days. I think the trip to the emergency vet was overkill and unnecessary and I can see how the seller won't want to pay for those fees. I do think a vet trip was necessary, don't get me wrong... you obviously are very worried about your new charge. Usually bumping up the heat while waiting for the vet visit is rather standard from what I understand (haven't had to deal with an RI in almost 20 years *knock on wood*) but that's a moot point now since you already did the emergency situation. Yes emergency vets are very high priced (over $1500 on one of my cats before). I was a bit taken aback by so many photos over the first two days as that is a bit much for a brand new snake that should be left alone but I wouldn't think that would be the cause for the RI to progress so much and that would be a silly thing to blame this on IMO.

Was there no heat pack? That is something I do not understand! Especially with the long fedex delay, all of that is not good.

I hope the seller is willing to work with you and I hope for a fast recovery for Yafe.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),_dakski_ (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

I have to say, I agree with April as well. While a Vet visit was obviously in order, you could have probably waited until this morning. Emergency Vets charge a morbid amount of money just for walking in the door. However, sometimes it is a matter of life and death and it cannot wait. 

In your case there is really nothing an Emergence Vet could or would do at night. They only perform life saving procedures right away. Diagnostics and tests beyond that aren't done until next day and sometimes get referred to the regular Vet. I do not think that the breeder will offer compensation for the high bill of a Emergency Vet. Honestly, I doubt they will offer much compensation period, but that remains to be seen. 

All that said, I can see why you reacted the way you did. Seeing an animal in distress is not fun and our first instinct is to help, and to help NOW. So do not beat yourself up over this. You have to remember, when it is your OWN animal, you always react differently. It is easy for us to say what the rational thing would have been. I am the "colic specialist" when it comes to horses and when someone needs help with their horse I'm calm, helpful and do what is needed. But when it is my own horse? When she so much as lays down and looks funny? Panic settles in, my brain turns to mush and its hard to think clearly. 

I also agree that handling should have been kept to absolute minimum aside from the first checkup. If you had to remove him for cleaning, I would have just put him into a dark bag, cleaned the cage and returned him. Also blacking out the sides and back of the enclosure, making it as calm/quiet and dark and non exposed as possible. But again, what you did did NOT cause this issue. So don't feel bad about that. A healthy animal would have been able to get over it. This is just some advice should you get another animal. Its always best to let them recover in complete privacy after shipping, aside from a quick peek couple times the day, making sure they are alright. 

I'm not sure why there was no heat pack, what were the temps from where he came from ? The Hub at which he changed flights ? The destination ? If temps were mild, then a heat pack can cause more issues then it helps. However, it can get quite cold on those flights as well, I'm not sure if the animals shipped through Fedex are kept in a temperate area of the plane. Most likely he got quite cold at some part of the journey. Getting a bit cold is often viewed as safer then being overheated which quickly causes neurological damage. Usually the time in transit is kept so short (from afternoon to next morning) that its not an issue, but if there are delays, temps or heat-packs can make a big difference. 

Again, don't beat yourself up, you didn't cause this. All you can do at this point is try to sit down, try to clear your head, and think it through very well on how you would like to proceed. Go through all the possibilities, go through all the maybe's and what if's. Decide what you would like to do. Whether the breeder or owner will help out, time will tell, but it isn't something I would count on at this point..

Good luck, my thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 
Don't forget to take care of yourself's either, during this stressful time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-05-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Guys, while I know we all want to help and provide input I really dont see how throwing in your two cents on what vet he went to and when is helping this situation at all...

very easy to tell someone what to do when playing viewer from afar...

yes dave is my buddy and I feel terrible about all this but I think I would react the same way towards any member, doesnt matter if I know them or not. 

You also dont know all the facts or logistics of the situation. Such as the fact that the only other trusted reptile vet is twice the amount of time away and on a path where Much construction is occurring so that option may have caused even more issue. 

Im not going to go on an on but unless you have something worth sharing to help the situation sitting back and playing arm chair quarterback helps no one. The guy took pics of his brand new animal the day he got him home? Who doesnt do that. If thats a crime guilty as charged. What does the number of pictures have to do with anything. You can take 100 pics in 20 seconds. Not like the dude had ten costume changes and was all over the place with him. He removed the animal when it lit up its tank with feces. Had he left it alone maybe the snake would be worse off and in real bad shape or dead. 

If he didnt go to a vet hed be getting bashed for that. Everyones a critic.  

I say keep things constructive and positive or keep it to yourself.

----------

_pretends2bnormal_ (10-05-2018),skydnay (10-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

Philly,

In case you are referring to me, I certainly didn't try to play armchair quarterback or criticize. I brought up the Emergency Vet in regards to the breeder most likely not being willing to cover the emergency fee, as they will claim it wasn't a life/death situation. However, imho they should pay what the usual cost of a vet visit would be in such a case!

I also brought it up because Tufts is a learning hospital. Much like the one I used for my horse (Auburn). They have state of the art equipment, they are staffed around the clock. They are a expensive BUT absolutely excellent choice. However, from my own experience it is important to insist (through constant communication) that all of the more complicated procedures are not only supervised but performed by the experienced and practiced Veterinarian on duty. They often only supervise while letting the students practice. After all, that is how they learn. Daksi did ask for that, but since there is different staff at different times, and it is usually quite busy there, it helps to be in constant contact and to remind them of your requests a couple of times the day. This wasn't meant to be critical, but rather to give a heads up.

As for the handling, I don't feel anyone blamed Daksi for anything. No-one said anything he did could have caused that poor boy to get so sick, so quick. But that its best to keep handling to an absolute minimum after shipping, while checking in on the animal and performing bare necessities, of course. 

I'll say again, I wish only the best for Yafe and his owners and that this can get resolved to their satisfaction.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-05-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ..... Everyones a critic. I say keep things constructive and positive or keep it to yourself.


I think that we all have been both sympathetic & constructive...no one is "bashing" anyone here & your suggestion that we are is not helping either.  It's horrible to see 
a snake gasping to breathe...I don't blame Dave for wanting immediate help, & who knows what we'd have done in his shoes?  As you said, he chose the quickest help.

NO one said that taking photos "caused" the RI, & no, NOT "everyone" does that but it's certainly encouraged on forums like this.  That doesn't make it a "best practice".   
The seller brought that up and I commented about the issue because it gives the seller "ammunition" to deflect blame from himself (as it appears he is trying to do).  We 
all need to think about that when we buy online, so by reading this thread maybe others will be forewarned that it can backfire in a similar situation.

The guaranteed way not to have comments about a sad situation like this is to not put it online...when you do, comments are going to happen, & some you'll like more 
than others, but this is a bit like a family here and the idea is to learn from each other's experiences.  I can only imagine what a horrible night it's been for Dave, Katie 
and Yafe most of all.  My sincere hope is for a full recovery & better cooperation from the seller.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Philly, I don't know if you were addressing me; I was trying to offer an outside perspective regarding the seller's push back since it appears Dave is about to get into a back and forth with the seller. Apologies if my opinion was unwelcome but this is a public forum after-all. I felt I was constructive and do wish the best for the snake's recovery.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),_zina10_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

First, I did get another response from the breeder. Again, posted here Verbatim. 

Hi David,

when you have had the time to get some sleep and relax a bit, please read my email again. I am sitting here a couple thousand miles away and all I can do at this point is asking you questions and letting you know what I would do back here in Germany if it was me. My questions were not supposed to attack you or suggest you are doing things wrong.
My questions were supposed to understand the situation and help to make it better. This is also not supposed to be a pissing match about who is keeping reptiles for how long or similar. I have bred thousands of Carpet Pythons and currently have 852 here around me, but that has nothing to do with your situation. I am not better because I have more Carpets or anything like that. All I can say is that I have never ever seen something like what you describe, a RI that would escalate so quickly. That being said, it doesnt mean that this is not possible or happening to you right now. I will need to talk to XXXX and find out what his impression on the snake was when it left the shop and also find out why he decided to not use a heat pack in this case.
I have seen mucus that was caused by bedding or similar stuck in their mouth. I have seen snakes with an RI with mucus and bubbles and they were ok without treatment. That is why I was suggesting to leave it alone and see whats going on, if its severe or not.
Again, I am thousands of miles away and cannot decide if its bad or not, I havent seen the snake in person. Thats why I am asking questions and suggesting things. A treatment like you described would costs anything between 100-200 USD here in Germany. I know that vets/docs in general are CRAZY expensive in the U.S.
so it absolutely makes sense to double check if the vet is needed or not. You say it is, so I am sure it was the right decision now. 

If something went wrong on our side, what I dont know at this point, we will have to find a solution to make up for it. But you need to understand my position and why I have to ask questions, ask for pics and all that stuff. I will need documentation including pics of the animals being treated and also documents from the vet.
If this whole thing goes wrong and the animal dies, I will need pics or a video of the dead snake. Lets hope this does not happen! But you have to understand that I cant send refunds or anything just because a customer says a snake is sick or dead.
I don´t know you, I have not seen the animal for a while and all I can do is read and answer your emails.  

Again, I am very sorry to hear this and definitely want to help you, so please let me know when you hear back from the clinic, as I will as soon as I have talked to Adam.

Thanks so far and have a good night now!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

I appreciate everyone's feedback. 

To be clear, aside from the initial handling the night I got him to ensure he was alive and doing ok, etc., I took him out the next only because he crapped and I wanted to clean it. He came out yesterday because he didn't sound good and had his head up agains the tank wall trying to get comfortable. It was obvious he was sick. 

Regarding ER vet pricing. It was an extra $180 to show up the emergency vet. The costs for the tests and treatment were similar to what I would pay at my exotics vet 2 hours from my house. Not many options here. 

I believe you guys are not blaming me, and agree that handling too much when an animal arrives is silly. However, given the circumstances and my concerns, I feel if I had just "left him alone" he might not be here in the future. 

Regarding temperament, Zina10, I hope he stays chill as can be. He has supposedly been like that for a while. However, who knows. 

Deborah, I have the same concerns. However, I have him now and I cannot send him back in this condition, in good conscience anyway. I am at a loss and don't know what to do frankly. However, I feel I need to help him get better now. 

I will keep everyone in the loop and I am waiting to here back from the vet this afternoon. 

Thank you again. 

David

P.S. Phillydubs is my buddy and has been very close to me and the situation. He's a good guy and is trying to protect me. I can see how the comments could be misconstrued and also that you are all trying to be constructively critical and help others learn from this experience.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-05-2018),SunshineWalker (10-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is home and diagnosed with a bacterial RI, but we will know 100% when the culture comes back in 5-7 days. 

In the meantime, he is to get 10 doses of Ceftazidime, 2.4ml, inter muscular injection, over the next 30 days. One every three days. He had his first tonight, with me holding him and Katie administering the injection. Katie did great and so did Yafe. 

I am confident we will get him back on track ASAP. No food, no (unnecessary) handling, etc. until he is better. I can offer food in 2 weeks, or sooner, if he's feeling better. However, regardless, he gets the medicine for 30 days unless the culture shows he needs a different antibiotic or an anti-fungal instead, or in addition to. 

He is also staying on strict quarantine, as he was, for the next 90 days, as planned. He is handled, injected, fed, etc. last and has his own hook, tongs, hides, etc. There is no interaction between him, or his tools, with any other animal in the house. As before. Additionally, clothes will be changed if for some reason, another animal needs to be handled/touched, etc. after exposure to Yafe. 

The vet clarified a few things. 

1. She said he could have gotten sick from the stressful trip. However, she was upset he was shipped without a heat pack and that there was a delay. Both likely contributed. She is open to the idea he was not well when shipped, but is not convinced that was the case and has no way to prove it, so no pointing fingers. 

2. She unequivocally said, NOTHING I DID CAUSED THIS. I described when the symptoms came on and how fast and what I had done RE handling, etc. She says I am 100% not to blame.  She thinks it's good I brought him in when I did. 

The only other things bothering me is the flailing around and sudden and jerky movements from him. After the shot, I went to move him back to his tank and he exhibited this behavior again. He did not do it on day one. He did on days 2 and 3 and I attributed it to him being very uncomfortable. I know Carpet's can have neurological issues, but usually it's the Jaguars. He supposedly had no issues of that type. I am assuming it will clear up as he feels better, but I am anxious about that. 


Finally, 

I appreciate everyone's support here. I am aware of the "hindsight" comments posted here (not pointing fingers, but addressing what Phillydubs was trying to combat). I think they serve a purpose for other keepers and for another perspective on a go forward basis. I do not take offense and think people were worried and doing their best to be helpful (I've known many of you for a long time now and understand your good intentions; your track records speak for themselves). I have kept reptiles for over 20 years and this was exceptionally worrisome. Everyone I know jokes about how meticulous I am with temps, humidity, cleanliness, etc. I don't know how else to keep reptiles and having one get that sick, that fast, scared me. Think of this from my perspective, being a caring reptile owner, and not wanting to see an animal suffer, or get worse. 

For what's worth, I have zero regrets, even I get stuck with the bill. If Yafe recovers and is a happy, healthy, snake for a long time and has a great life with me and Katie, I will be incredibly happy with how this situation was handled. 

I would also appreciate the recognition that I am big contributor on this site and a) do my best to help all keepers in need and b) still ask questions after years of reptile keeping because there is always more to learn/know.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2018),_zina10_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Poor Yafe...so many injections...but he's in great hands, so he wouldn't dare stay sick.  :Wink:   (I hope!)  Your prompt attention taking him to the vet was  :Good Job: 

I know & agree with your vet, nothing you did caused this, & also that it's impossible to prove that he was already ill when he was shipped, but certainly the journey 
(without heat) didn't help.  I hope you some get satisfaction from the seller, the 2nd communication sounded much better than the first, but it remains to be seen.

I'd be really concerned about the flailing, jerky movements he does too...I hope that's self-limiting with his infection but only time will tell.  We're all pulling for Yafe-
he didn't deserve this & neither did you.

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2018),_zina10_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

I think you are right in not having any regrets. Money is just money, especially when we have made the commitment to a living animal. I bought a $1000 dollar emerald tree boa from an expo, only to have it die within 1 week (I will forever blame myself for this one as I did not do enough for it.) I commend you on your immediate rise to action. Your vet has given you all the information you need and you sound VERY committed to his recovery.  Do not doubt yourself one bit.

I have noticed your name and your effort put into each post, and I thank you for your contributions here.  I am a newish member, and am forever grateful for all the information shared here.  This is site is mildly representative of how the hobby should be. However, I do not think we should be discouraging any type of commentary or discussion unless it's obviously inappropriate. 

I wish your family the best of luck with Yafe's recovery, and will continue to follow along.

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I think you are right in not having any regrets. Money is just money, especially when we have made the commitment to a living animal. I bought a $1000 dollar emerald tree boa from an expo, only to have it die within 1 week (I will forever blame myself for this one as I did not do enough for it.) I commend you on your immediate rise to action. Your vet has given you all the information you need and you sound VERY committed to his recovery.  Do not doubt yourself one bit.
> 
> I have noticed your name and your effort put into each post, and I thank you for your contributions here.  I am a newish member, and am forever grateful for all the information shared here.  This is site is mildly representative of how the hobby should be. However, I do not think we should be discouraging any type of commentary or discussion unless it's obviously inappropriate. 
> 
> I wish your family the best of luck with Yafe's recovery, and will continue to follow along.


Thank you so much for all the kind words. I am glad my contributions have been meaningful to you. I also really appreciate the well wishes. Yafe does as well. 

To be clear on my previous post, I agree. I am not upset or anything like that with ANY contributions made to this thread. I think they all serve a purpose. 

My point was merely that it can be easy to second guess anyone's decisions, but imagine yourself in that person's shoes as well. I may be in Finance, but I am huge believer in empathy and trying to understand how someone is feeling in a situation, not necessarily how you feel, or would feel in that situation.

Again, thank you PiperPython, and everyone who has/will contribute to this thread. It is ALL very much appreciated.

----------


## 67temp

I haven't gotten to read the whole thread yet but I hope Yafe makes a quick recovery. Welcome to the world of carpets! You picked out a nice bright looking snake.

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Poor Yafe...so many injections...but he's in great hands, so he wouldn't dare stay sick.   (I hope!)  Your prompt attention taking him to the vet was 
> 
> I know & agree with your vet, nothing you did caused this, & also that it's impossible to prove that he was already ill when he was shipped, but certainly the journey 
> (without heat) didn't help.  I hope you some get satisfaction from the seller, the 2nd communication sounded much better than the first, but it remains to be seen.
> 
> I'd be really concerned about the flailing, jerky movements he does too...I hope that's self-limiting with his infection but only time will tell.  We're all pulling for Yafe-
> he didn't deserve this & neither did you.


Bogertophis, 

Thank you for the kind words. 

I too am concerned about the movements. I emailed both the breeder and the vet for clarification and their opinions. I am also hoping it's limited to the infection as he did not (appear) to exhibit the behavior, certainly to the level it is now, on the evening we unpacked him. 

I also emailed the breeder last night and asked for a compromise. 

I said either he should submit a claim to fedex for the insurance on the package since it was delayed, and pay for the vet. Or, I offered to eat the cost of the emergency visit ($180) and the cost of the overnight stay ($52), but have him pay the remaining $341 for diagnosis and treatment. I would also "eat" the time spent and the angst and having to give shots over a month, etc. However, I said if meds need to change, he doesn't get better, and/or neurological type symptoms get worse or don't disappear with the infection, we will be talking. 

I should point out that the hospital quoted $800-$1,000 with the latter being a worse case scenario, but the total came to $573 instead. That's a huge relief and it's nice to know the hospital is honest. 

I thought that was a fair compromise. I also pointed out that when I spoke to his US Rep, who I talked to and purchased Yafe from, he said to go to the vet and keep him in the loop. I told him I was going to the ER Vet as well. Very inconsistent message. 

Further, I told him the doctor said the delay, but ALSO, the lack of a heat pack, contributed to this. I therefore felt my "compromise" offer to him was exceptionally fair.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2018),_zina10_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

Quick Update:

First, Yafe spent the entire day curled up above the top lock for his doors (pictures below). There is a little ledge there he wedged himself onto and between that and squeezing in between it and the ceiling of the tank, and wrapping his tail around the lock mechanism, I guess he was comfortable. It's 80F in that spot, and I'd like him on the 90F branch, or the 90F UTH, but that's his decision. No noticeable bubbles today, but I am leaving him completely alone until Monday night when he needs another injection. 

I don't think the antibiotics would have kicked in yet, and the vet said I probably wouldn't notice any improvement until the 2nd or 3rd injection, or after, but it's not impossible it happens sooner. If this is the correct medicine (90% chance), he could start improving quickly. That's my hope, but I am not getting too excited yet. I am glad he had the energy to climb up there today. 

Secondly, I got an email back from the breeder. He said he thought my offer/compromise was very reasonable, but wants to discuss Monday (he's traveling this weekend) and work out what happens if he needs more/different medicine, this first bout of antibiotics doesn't fix this, etc. He also said he would discuss the neurological symptoms I mentioned with me. I had mentioned in the email that prompted this response, that he might want to wait until Yafe is done with treatment and we can make a good assessment of him, before reimbursing me. 

I also emailed the vet about the neurological symptoms. She is back Monday, so I should hear from both on Monday. I am pretty confident I can cure the RI. So far so good between me and Katie RE injections and I know my husbandry is, and will continue to be, dialed in. 

My concern, as mentioned, is the odd movements. If this stress brought out a bigger issue, I am not sure what to do. However, I don't want to get ahead of myself, and just hoping the odd movements were caused by him being uncomfortable and/or temporary neurological issues brought on by stress. 

Either way, the breeder appreciated my "olive branch" and said he will work with me. He brought up discussing "what ifs" in this email, while I had merely touched on it in the previous email. I think we are getting on the same page, and he also realizes, and has admitted, that Yafe should not have been sent without a heat pack. 

It is clear that neither of us want Yafe to suffer and he's stopped second guessing me. I asked him to look at it from my perspective and realize I am not a newbie. Something was very wrong here. I also have other animals in the house to worry about (although Yafe is on strict quarantine). I acted as quickly and in the best way I could. Again, I have zero regrets. 

I'll update more when I know more, probably Monday evening after his injection, and I've heard from the vet and the breeder again. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2018),_zina10_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think we tend to see more 'bubbles' when a snake is handled as opposed to sitting quietly on their own, but I HOPE he's already improving.    :Please:  

I think your suggested compromise was very fair too, though I was thinking the same thing, that it's best to wait a little while to see where all this is going-
it's really too soon to know for sure, but at least the latest communication from the seller is a good sign.  Especially admitting they blew it on the heat pack.

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I think we tend to see more 'bubbles' when a snake is handled as opposed to sitting quietly on their own, but I HOPE he's already improving.    
> 
> I think your suggested compromise was very fair too, though I was thinking the same thing, that it's best to wait a little while to see where all this is going-
> it's really too soon to know for sure, but at least the latest communication from the seller is a good sign.  Especially admitting they blew it on the heat pack.


Thanks Bogertophis. 

I totally understand RE bubbles. I also 100% agree things are moving in the right direction with the seller and that there needs to room for the "what ifs." However, I think we both understand that. 

However, Yafe had his head flat most of the day. Two days ago his neck was extended upward against the glass most of the afternoon. Again, I could be reading into things. However, I am hoping things are already improving. If not, I thank him for at least making me feel a little better today because he doesn't seem as uncomfortable.

----------

_zina10_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...
> However, Yafe had his head flat most of the day. Two days ago his neck was extended upward against the glass most of the afternoon. Again, I could be reading into things. However, I am hoping things are already improving. If not, I thank him for at least making me feel a little better today because he doesn't seem as uncomfortable.


I think you're reading that right.   :Please:    I doubt that he's had any acting classes... :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I had Vicky my boa puke up water on me after i picked her up after she drank a bunch of water years ago lol. Not a fun experience haha. 

Anyways, most breeders will not pay for vet expenses. That is rather standard. Sounds like this breeder is going to work with you so that is a plus but i would not expect any huge compensation. The main reason is once the snake leaves the breeder's hand, he has no control over it anymore so you cant lay sole blame to him. And FedEx and UPS as we all know, dont give a squat about the packages be it live or otherwise.

As for no heat pack, i have had lots of reptiles shipped to me with and without heat packs. It mostly boils down to you and the breeder getting in touch via phone or text and checking the weather forecast for your area and his on the days of shipment. The problem is overheating a reptile will kill it or damage it much faster than being too cool for a day or two. And this is especially true of baby snakes who can heat up very quickly especially in a little 7x7x7 box. When i got Alex, he was held over for two days in Indiana. The breeder and I talked during the whole process from start to finish and when we both compared weather forecasts and temps, we felt a heat pack was a good idea but he placed a piece of styrofoam between the pack and the snake so it would diffuse the heat so the snake wouldnt overheat.

As for the RI, like mentioned, if it was bubbling at day two, i tend to think that the snake already had something going on especially if he was stargazing on day two.

Not sure who the breeder was but with so many in the 'cookie jar' with from what it sounds like 2 people at least on emails, I would be leary. I deal with small time breeders who generally will take better care of their animals and are much easier to deal with as far as getting responses and decisions go. There is no 'chain of command'. It's you directly dealing with the breeder. Like my little red no GTP, I got him from Justin Wilbanks who is a recreational breeder that just loves GTPs. He isnt in it for the money so his focus is the animals themselves and he can follow and check up on every animal he ships and follows up. He asks me for photos of Alex and still talks to me and actually wants to buy Alex back if he turns out like dad lol.

Anyways, good luck with the snake and it should go ok.


Oh and the breeder did have good advice for early RI symptoms. Usually you can bump up the temps and humidity for a tropical snake and it will help their immune system kick into overdrive to fight the RI. Same thing with meds, be sure to bump the temps up a few degrees so it speeds up the snakes metabolism to get the medicine coursing through him. But in your case, with the bubbles and it sounding like advanced RI, a vet is a must.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_dakski_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## dakski

All I can do now is administer the medication as prescribed, keep him at proper temps and humidity, and hope for the best. 

I will continue to keep everyone in the loop. 

Regarding the breeder. I knew the company was based in Europe, but I was also under the impression that the US Division essentially was a separate entity. I had no idea if there was a problem I would have to deal with Europe and they would override the guy I had been dealing with and had a good experience with so far. 

Obviously I am not pleased about his condition and don't know how well he was before he left. I agree that he definitely needed a vet visit in the state he was in. Bumping temps was not going to solve this. 

Depending on how this is resolved, I will speak about the breeder and the experience. I am not one to bad mouth people, certainly until all the facts are in, but I do not want someone else having the same problem either. I am a little torn here. There was a delay with fedex, etc. However, I spent 7 hours back and forth with FedEx to make sure he got here the day he was supposed to (12 hours late, but better than 24). I usually deal with small breeders. However, the reputation of the breeder was solid, I did not understand the intricacies of the business model, and the animals are stunning. I also had a good experience picking the animal and discussing the animal with the US person. He seemed to know the animals very well and was very responsive. I had also been looking at a much more expensive animal with more genetic traits, but was told if it was just a pet, to consider a few others that I might find equally appealing, but weren't genetic powerhouses. Because of all this, I felt okay buying from them.

Regarding the heat pack. I understand that too hot is worse than cold. I've preached it many times here. Fine line between a little hot and neurological issues and death. Cold, there is more leeway, even if it's not ideal for digestion. However, max temps were 75F in both locations, lows were upper 40's to low 50's, and who knows what the temps not the plane were. Further, I assumed he was being sent with a heat pack and was told after the fact, after the delay, that he had not been. I would have liked to have been involved in that conversation. I've had many reptiles sent to me, here in CT, in this type of climate, and they always came with a heat pack. Not saying  that's right or wrong, but I was very surprised to learn there was not one. Further, the breeder in Europe agreed with me that he should have been sent with one.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well the heat pack issue should have definitely been discussed with you. Bad on his part to not talk to you and let you help in the decision since it is YOUR snake now that you paid for it.

And if the breeder is who i am thinking of as i think you mentioned it a while ago, I too was not aware they were EU based. I have heard good things though if it is the same people i am thinking of. Although now with your issue and lack of communication on the US part with shipping, I would think twice but then again, if i was looking for a carpet, I would go with Inland Reptiles as he lives fairly close to me and has a stellar reputation with carpets. There is also Ed Lily for carpets too who is/used to live by me. His animals look good even though i am not a fan of his cages  :Smile:  

Anyways, your snake should be fine and even if you dont get any form of compensation, if the snake heals up fast and with no complications, then you can at least just write this whole dilemma off as a learning experience.

Good luck with Yafe.

----------

_dakski_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

Poor Little Yafe... He has had a heck of an introduction to the Dakski/SunshineWalker house.

I am new to snakes, and reptiles in general.  I have to say though, I am very familiar with Human symptomology with breathing and respiratory issues.  It was scary to me that Yafe progressed so quickly, from a chill little guy to struggling to breath and wheezing on every breath!  It was also strange to have talked to the US rep on the phone who was super supportive, but then get this e-mail from the EU that was so harsh (but then culturally these are known to be a very direct people... so maybe that is part of it?)

All that being said, we figured about 1 am the night of the vet that we prob could have waited til the am appt.  However, with how fast and seemingly severe the distress was, we did not want to have any regrets.  We were also under the impression that the reptile/exotics person was on site that evening, as that was what we were told when we called prior to coming in.   :Sad:   Oh well, live and learn I suppose on that end.   :Razz: 

Dakski is a great snake Dad, and he's an absolute wreck over the whole situation.  I wish there were more I could do, but I guess actually injecting a snake is up there on the "things you do for love."  I have to admit, I was a wreck to do it for him.  At first attempt, the needle popped out.  On second attempt I got it, pushed the fluid in, pulled out the needle and began to sob. 

I hope our little man gets better soon!  I really liked how he felt coming out of the box hanging on to my arm - I am the tree!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018),_zina10_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

This whole mess has been very stressful for you both, besides poor Yafe.  And yes, "hindsight is 20:20"...you had to make a snap decision about going to the 
vet, no one can fault you for that...hard to sit by & watch a beautiful creature struggling to breathe.  I just hope he recovers soon & fully... :Please:

----------

_dakski_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Poor Little Yafe... He has had a heck of an introduction to the Dakski/SunshineWalker house.
> 
> I am new to snakes, and reptiles in general.  I have to say though, I am very familiar with Human symptomology with breathing and respiratory issues.  It was scary to me that Yafe progressed so quickly, from a chill little guy to struggling to breath and wheezing on every breath!  It was also strange to have talked to the US rep on the phone who was super supportive, but then get this e-mail from the EU that was so harsh (but then culturally these are known to be a very direct people... so maybe that is part of it?)
> 
> All that being said, we figured about 1 am the night of the vet that we prob could have waited til the am appt.  However, with how fast and seemingly severe the distress was, we did not want to have any regrets.  We were also under the impression that the reptile/exotics person was on site that evening, as that was what we were told when we called prior to coming in.    Oh well, live and learn I suppose on that end.  
> 
> Dakski is a great snake Dad, and he's an absolute wreck over the whole situation.  I wish there were more I could do, but I guess actually injecting a snake is up there on the "things you do for love."  I have to admit, I was a wreck to do it for him.  At first attempt, the needle popped out.  On second attempt I got it, pushed the fluid in, pulled out the needle and began to sob. 
> 
> I hope our little man gets better soon!  I really liked how he felt coming out of the box hanging on to my arm - I am the tree!


I did not mention the sobbing when I said both Yafe and Katie did a great job. I think SunshineWalker and I are both, "rise to the occasion, but fall apart after people." I had been so focused on taking care of Yafe and making sure he didn't regress more. My job last week, was essentially his welfare. Now that it's just a waiting game, I am a total anxious mess. He was in his warm hide yesterday (which I bumped from 89-90F to 90-91F) and I couldn't see him. Boy was my mind racing with scenarios when I go to take him out tonight for his 2nd injection. I know I shouldn't expect much, or anything, at this point, but I am praying he shows us something good. Either way, tonight is injection 2/10. 

Thank you all for continuing to write, stay tuned, and think of all of us in this mess. 

P.S. SunswhineWalker, you are the tree! Just ask Ezzy!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2018),_Phillydubs_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018),_zina10_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Either way, tonight is injection 2/10.


We have to do this 9 more times!!!   :Surprised:  :Wag of the finger:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018),_zina10_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Hang in there guys. You're going to get through this! We're all rooting for you!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_dakski_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

*Another quick, but substantial update:*

I spoke to the breeder again today. He is reimbursing me for diagnosis and medication, as I had asked as a compromise, and wants me to keep him in the loop if meds change, etc. 

I have to say, I feel very differently about this situation, and this breeder, now, then I did before. 

Given how quickly Yafe deteriorated, I am open to the idea that the shipping delay largely caused this, and/or made him increasingly more susceptible. Not much difference. He appeared fine when he arrived. 24 hours later, not so much, but that does leave room open for the idea that he was not sick when he left. 

I was not in a good place when I got the first response from the breeder and I had sent a accusatory email. I was angry. What did I expect back?

Working through this with the breeder the past few days has showed me that a) they care about their animals and want what's best and b) customer service is important to them. 

This whole thing was probably a fluke and I happened to be the one to get a sick snake in the end. I was talking to Phillydubs and said I am kind of glad I was the one to get him. How many less experienced keepers would not have know what was going on or been able to handle injections, quarantine, etc. If everything works out here, maybe it was meant to be. He needed me and SunshineWalker. 

I am hoping all works out with Yafe (obvisouly) and that we can all move past this. 

At this point, I have little negative to say about the breeder. Yafe was as advertised, aside from sick, and they did work with me here and are open to further issues. Either way, I am glad clearer heads prevailed.

I'll update on Yafe this evening after we give him his second injection. As stated, he is being completely left alone for now, and as much I would love to check on him, that's not an option. He has been curled up in his warm hide the past day or so and I am glad. The nice temps in there should help his immune system and the meds kick in quickly. 

More later.

----------

_Alicia_ (10-08-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_Phillydubs_ (10-08-2018),_Reinz_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2018),_Starscream_ (10-08-2018),_zina10_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... I was talking to Phillydubs and said I am kind of glad I was the one to get him. How many less experienced keepers would not have know what was going on or been able to handle injections, quarantine, etc. If everything works out here, maybe it was meant to be. He needed me and SunshineWalker....


For what it's worth, that's EXACTLY what I've been thinking...he couldn't have gone to more caring, attentive & experienced owners that would fight for him the 
way you both have.  His lucky day!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (10-08-2018),_Reinz_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

I have a very positive report.

The preliminary culture on Yafe's lungs shows Gram-Negative rods, a type of bacteria that can be consistent with this type of symptoms and an RI. We will know more tomorrow or Wednesday (today is Monday) and know if he should stay on this antibiotic, or switch to another one. Either way, it sounds like taking him in to the vet and getting a culture done were the right move. 


We took Yafe out tonight and gave him his injection. Both he, and Katie, did amazing. Even better than last time. 


He had a little dried mucus around his mouth, but, again, it was dry. Additionally, no discharge from his nose today. He made no audible noises like wheezing, popping, etc. 


Additionally, he seemed much more comfortable and made no odd movements. Last time he was out (3 days ago when home from the vet and got his injection), he would stretch out his neck and then suddenly and drastically  and in jerky motions, move his head side to side several inches each way. He would even bang into my arm or hand. He did this the day before I took him to the vet as well. I am hoping that he was just super uncomfortable and that as he can breath better and the mucus disappears, he will continue not to show signs of that behavior. 


Either raising temps and letting him be, the antibiotic, or a combination of the two, seems to be helping. 


We saw his tongue out and about today for the first time as well. He had, what I describe as, "Happy Tongue." Slow and exploratory movements. Day 2 and 3 after he arrived, in addition to the popping, wheezing, and discharge, he would only stick his tongue out a few mm at best. 


Overall, a very good report. 


I will continue to keep everyone in the loop and advise on the culture when able. I want to be sure I should give another injection of the current med on Thursday evening, or pick up a new med if necessary. 

I do want to write a little about the past two days. They have been a living hell for me and Katie. We have been so stressed out. We were so worried about Yafe! We didn't know what we would find when we took him out today to give the injection. He had been in his warm hide for the past two days and we had no idea how he was doing. We were so anxious he would be worse, dead, or dying, or still incredibly uncomfortable. Tonight was such a relief. Katie/SunshineWalker cried she was so relieved and I wasn't far behind her. To hear him breathing normally, and to see "normal" movements and not the flailing we saw the day before and the day we took him to the vet, was wonderful. Truly a blessing. 

He did help us out a little because when we went to take him out, he had his little head peeking out of the hide entrance. What a relief!

We are not out of the woods yet, and he still needs 8 (at least - assuming correct antibiotic) more injections, and he is still on quarantine for another 90 days or so. However, things are definitely looking up.  

Here is a link to a 36 second video of him immediately after the injection and right before he went back in his tank for the next 3 days. His movements look different to me than my ground dwellers (2 Corn snakes and 1 BP) and even my BCI. However, I've never had a carpet python, and he's very arboreal, and he seems in complete control of his movements. So unless someone else with Carpets sees anything out of the ordinary, I am calling today a win. 


*Video Link to Yafe with Happy Tongue after Injection*

https://streamable.com/j7k2n

----------

_Alicia_ (10-08-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-09-2018),_zina10_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh wow, he's look SO much better already!  I nominate you & Katie "Snarents of the Year"!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

> For what it's worth, that's EXACTLY what I've been thinking...he couldn't have gone to more caring, attentive & experienced owners that would fight for him the 
> way you both have.  His lucky day!


Well, so far, so good. Maybe it was destiny we find each other. Yafe deserves me and Katie though. Hes a good boy. 




> Oh wow, he's look SO much better already!  I nominate you & Katie "Snarents of the Year"!


Thank you! We thought he looked much better too!

Katie and I really appreciate the Snarents of the Year comment. It means a lot to us. We do our best. Katies really getting the hang of it. 

After his light went out, I checked temps in his tank because room temp had changed and his hot spot and basking spot had dropped 1-2f. Not much. Howver, I am keeping it a little warmer in there (still within proper range though) to help with healing. 

He was wedged between the warm hide and the back the back left of the tank. 

I put the heat gun near him and get a reading from the heat pad to make sure its at proper temps. 

Yafe, sweet Yafe, lifts his head, opens his mouth a touch, and hisses at me. Little PITA. 

All kidding aside sounds to me like hes feeling better and feeling secure in his temporary digs. 

Ill take a little sass over a sick snake any day!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think it's a compliment alright...you're fit to hiss at, lol.  (that's better than too passive ANY day!)

Just wait until you give him more shots...pretty sure he's already calling YOU a PITA.   :ROFL:

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Oh wow, he's look SO much better already! I nominate you & Katie "Snarents of the Year"!


Wow this is crazy... I've owned reptiles for 2 weeks and I'm already a "snarent of the year"!

I'd like to thank dakski...for making me a snarent.

and.... all the snakes

----------

_dakski_ (10-08-2018),_Dianne_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Yafe couldnt have landed better snarents. While I hate to see all three of you go through this, its already apparent that youre both invested in his recovery and are seeing the results of that dedication.  That hes showing some sass is a good thing.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

As stated, Yafe is getting left alone until he is 100% and only taken out for injections, fresh water, and cage cleanings, all of which I will try to do at the same time so he's only out 1X every 3 days. 

I am still waiting for the full culture results to know if he's on the correct/best antibiotic, but things are looking good. 

He had been in his warm hide last night and this morning, but guess who decided to come out and "hang around" and say hello?

He appears not to be bubbling or having difficulty breathing and seems calm and relaxed. I am starting to feel significantly better about the situation. Any day I get to see his cute face and he doesn't seem uncomfortable, it's a good day!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2018),_Dianne_ (10-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fingers still crossed but I'm hoping he's out of the woods and on his way back to full strength D. You and Katie are doing a great job with him and I believe he'll have a long, healthy, happy life with youz'all.  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Fingers still crossed but I'm hoping he's out of the woods and on his way back to full strength D. You and Katie are doing a great job with him and I believe he'll have a long, healthy, happy life with youz'all.


EL-Ziggy, 

Katie and I are also hoping Yafe has a long, healthy, and happy life with us! We want that for all our animals. We are completely attached to Yafe now, and already were when we realized he was sick. There was no going back. He was ours at that point, both literally and metaphorically. 

We aren't selling the farm yet, but things are definitely looking up! I am optimistic about Yafe making a full recovery for the first time since we got him. 

He gets his third injection (of 10) Thursday night (today is Tuesday) and I am hoping the culture results tomorrow show he is on the correct antibiotic. If not, he will probably still get an injection Thursday night, but if might be of another medicine. 

He's moving in the right direction at the moment. So relieved. 

Assuming no med changes, and he keeps improving, I plan to offer food on Monday night (the night after his 4th injection) so he has two days to digest before his 5th injection on Wednesday night. Worst case, he doesn't eat, but I want him to have some strength to fight the rest of the RI off with the help of the meds. If he eats, even better, and he will really be feeling better and on the road to a full recovery. If not, I'll offer again in a week. 

As you know by now, I will keep everyone in the loop.

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...
> Assuming no med changes, and he keeps improving, I plan to offer food on Monday night (the night after his 4th injection) so he has two days to digest before his 5th injection on Wednesday night. Worst case, he doesn't eat, but I want him to have some strength to fight the rest of the RI off with the help of the meds. If he eats, even better, and he will really be feeling better and on the road to a full recovery. If not, I'll offer again in a week.....


When I looked up Ceftazidime, one of the side effects listed is nausea; are you sure it's a good idea to feed him while on this drug?  (did the vet say one way or the other?)  If you do feed him, I'd keep it much smaller than what you'd normally give.

----------


## dakski

> When I looked up Ceftazidime, one of the side effects listed is nausea; are you sure it's a good idea to feed him while on this drug?  (did the vet say one way or the other?)  If you do feed him, I'd keep it much smaller than what you'd normally give.


The vet said that if he's feeling better and willing to eat, I could feed him. However, I speak to her tomorrow (hopefully) about the culture results, and I will specifically ask that question again. 

I did plan to feed a smaller meal as well; first meal with us, stress, health, etc. 

Thank you for the heads up.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> When I looked up Ceftazidime, one of the side effects listed is nausea; are you sure it's a good idea to feed him while on this drug?  (did the vet say one way or the other?)  If you do feed him, I'd keep it much smaller than what you'd normally give.


I've had to give Ceftazidime aka Fortaz to Harley and Rosey and neither would eat while on it. First and only time Rosey ever declined a meal. So i wouldnt be surprised if Yafe doesnt want to eat. Pretty much any antibiotic is rough for reptiles. Also Fortaz gave Rosey the runs for a few poops.

You can try to offer food but if not interested, i wouldnt bug him with it.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-10-2018),_dakski_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

You might also want to add Bene-Bac* (pro-biotics) to the rodent after any course of antibiotics too, since (just as in humans), the antibiotics will wipe out the 
good bacteria essential for digestion right along with the bad bacteria it's supposed to fight off.  *Be sure to get the reptile-version, & fyi, when I've used it I 
usually fill the oral cavity of the prey item with the powder or gel, & the snake won't know the difference.  If you try to make it stick to the fur, it mostly falls 
off & the snake may not take the prey since it smells different.

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

I have great news!

Yafe continues to look good today and I heard from the Vet. 

The bacteria causing his RI is Bordetella. It is highly susceptible to the current antibiotic and I am to continue treatment as planned. The prognosis is excellent. 

She also said I can offer food next week, and that nausea doesn't affect all animals on it, but not to be surprised if he doesn't eat. If he refuses, I will try 1 week after we finish the injections. I also asked about a probiotic and am waiting to hear back. 

I'll continue to keep everyone in the loop. 

We are exceptionally relieved with his progress and the right call on the antibiotic.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-10-2018),_ckuhn003_ (10-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:   Great news!  No wonder he's improving so fast.   I didn't know that snakes can get "kennel cough" though?   :Wink:   Very interesting...

----------


## dakski

> Great news!  No wonder he's improving so fast.   I didn't know that snakes can get "kennel cough" though?    Very interesting...


The 30 hour travel time did it. Way too long. Still incredibly glad I was able to pick him up at the airport at 30 hours and not 42 hours! That could have been disastrous. 

Ive been keeping Don Soderberg in the loop. We have become friendly and hes a great resource. I emailed him today with the diagnosis and an update. He said, Fabulous news. Nobody could debate that your actions clearly saved its life. Congratulations.

I have no doubt I probably did save his life and and he will have a great life with me and Katie. I have zero regrets. Vet was necessarily. 

I will continue to update.

----------


## Jus1More

WOW Dakski... I must have missed that post of you introducing Yafe... He is gorgeous and I am jealous! 
I am glad though he got treatment and is on the road to recovery. You and Katie are starting to get quite 
the collection. You should have a open house and invite all of us over! :Party:

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> The 30 hour travel time did it. Way too long. Still incredibly glad I was able to pick him up at the airport at 30 hours and not 42 hours! That could have been disastrous. 
> 
> I’ve been keeping Don Soderberg in the loop. We have become friendly and he’s a great resource. I emailed him today with the diagnosis and an update. He said, “Fabulous news. Nobody could debate that your actions clearly saved its life. Congratulations.”
> 
> I have no doubt I probably did save his life and and he will have a great life with me and Katie. I have zero regrets. Vet was necessarily. 
> 
> I will continue to update.


I honestly dont think it was the 30 hour trip. It might have gotten cold but unless the snake already had the bacteria, it wouldnt just 'pop up'. Alex was stuck in transit from Tuesday morning until Thursday morning and he is fine (knock on wood). And he is a tiny 3 month old baby that is thick as a pencil on his best day lol. But regardless, good that the RI us getting beaten.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-10-2018),_dakski_ (10-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I honestly dont think it was the 30 hour trip. It might have gotten cold but unless the snake already had the bacteria, it wouldnt just 'pop up'. Alex was stuck in transit from Tuesday morning until Thursday morning and he is fine (knock on wood). And he is a tiny 3 month old baby that is thick as a pencil on his best day lol. But regardless, good that the RI us getting beaten.


Same thoughts. Phyllis went through an entire extra day of travel when she was three weeks old and it was 40* at her destination and suffered no RI. Either way, good on you Dakski for being very proactive about the ordeal and getting treatment right away. Hope the best for you and the new critter. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his 3rd injection tonight. 

As with the past two injections, I held Yafe down, with his head covered in a towel (one layer over the other - not smothering him) so he didn't see what we were doing, and Katie administered the injection. Everyone is getting this down pretty well. Yafe's calmer, Katie is calmer, and overall, I think we can handle another 7 injections. 

He still has a few pops when he exerts himself, but not nearly as bad as they were. There was no wheezing, and nothing coming out of his nostrils. He did have a little mucus, wet, not dry, on his mouth in the front. I also noticed that the warm corner he's been curled up in, and the top ledge above the doors, where he's been hanging around, had some smeared mucus. I cleaned that with F10SC. 

I am optimistic given the improvement, and although I had hoped for more improvement from injection 2 to injection 3, I don't think that's reasonable to expect. This is day 6 and he has a 30 day course of antibiotics. Overall, big improvement, and I will continue to be hopefull. I am fully aware sick snakes don't get better overnight. 

On the plus size, he's continuing to flick his tongue and make "happy tongue" movements, and he doesn't seem nearly as stressed or strained. He's actually a pretty chill, although curious, little guy. He went right back after the injection and a little while later, I checked on him, and sat down to write this, and he's being a carpet python. See below. Much better than him curled up in a warm corner with his head stretched out halfway up the tank trying to breathe. 

Here are the pictures of Yafe tonight, doing the Carpet Python thing. It's about 91F on his UTH and about 88F where he is on the branches. It goes up to 90F if he climbs up a few inches. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_ckuhn003_ (10-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's doing as well as you can expect at this point...30 days feels like an eternity, but at least he's comfortable & acting pretty normal now...just think how long 
it would feel if he was miserably ill the whole time?   :Group Hug:

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2018)

----------


## dakski

> He's doing as well as you can expect at this point...30 days feels like an eternity, but at least he's comfortable & acting pretty normal now...just think how long 
> it would feel if he was miserably ill the whole time?


I know; I have perspective. It would also be so much worse if I hadn't taken him to the vet and he was suffering through all this. I feel I did the right thing. 

Having said that, I won't be able to rest until he's cured, is done with antibiotics and symptoms haven't returned, and he's eating normally. 

I can get pretty anxious. However, that's partly why I am so meticulous about temps, humidity, quarantine, etc. It's paying dividends right now. 

I believe in preventing illness with proper husbandry. This vet, injection, sick snake, game is not fun. I am going to do everything I can to make sure Yafe doesn't get sick again.

----------


## Bogertophis

You've done all the right things, & had you waited, he'd surely have been worse off.  He's in great hands with you, & if there was a way to fast-forward his 
recovery it would be awesome...but I do think he'll get there...he's got ALL of us pulling for him now.  Actually I'm impressed at how much improvement he 
has already shown this early, considering how sick he was.

----------

_dakski_ (10-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really pleased all going well still and as you say still got a way to go but at least he's heading in the right direction, looking great tho from the pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

Very quick update:

Yafe was in his warm hide half the day, but spent the afternoon and evening out next to his hide on the UTH at about 91F curled up in that corner. 

He's had his head against the acrylic and I don't seem to notice much, if any, mucus on the acrylic walls tonight. He had he head stretched out for about an hour today, halfway up the tank wall, and I got really worried, but I think he was just stretching and getting comfortable. He seems really calm and relaxed and now his head curled up on his body and flat. 

Not sure what all this means, but I am continuing to be optimistic. He comes out Sunday night for another injection (4th) and I'll report on his condition then.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-12-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

His behavior suggests that he is still being a snake.  He's thermoregulating, he's noticing time of day, he's not showing visible signs of distress - this is all cause for your optimism.  However, I would not be so quick to worry due to slight behavioral quirks (though I am incredibly sensitive to this so this is advice for myself as well).  It's easy to look at everything through a magnifying glass but it's important to observe the behavior as a whole. However, your immediate reaction also probably gave him a better chance at recovery so whatever you're doing, keep doing it. 

I had this thought that all this morphology and "gene-play" weakens immune systems because rather than the strongest snakes being chosen to reproduce, it's selected based on aesthetic. Anyone else have any thoughts on this? Would really like to add to my information bank because instead of counting sheep, I think about snakes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-13-2018),_dakski_ (10-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

He's beginning to move all over the tank and both thermoregulate and also change elevation and climb more. He's really starting to "Carpet Python."

Here he was this afternoon after spending the evening last night on the heat pad.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really pleased he's starting to move around a bit more Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his 4th injection today. Today at least, things are not looking up. 

Yafe was making more popping and wheezing noises tonight when we took him out for his injection. He also seemed visibly uncomfortable and was opening his mouth frequently while breathing. His movements were also more erratic. 

He did not stick out his tongue at all, and seems to have taken a step back. 

Additionally, Yafe moved a tiny bit while getting the injection and we are not sure it all got in the muscle and at least some may have gotten under the skin. There was a small bubble under the injection spot for a few minutes, but that seems to go away. I am not sure what that means, but of course, it has me worried. Nothing leaked out to be clear. 

I emailed the vet and asked about both issues. I am hoping she says to just continue the injections as prescribed and we will see how is as we go along. I am also hoping she says it's normal to take 3 steps forward and then 2 steps back before continuing forward. This up and down thing is frustrating and worrisome. 

I understand there is nothing I can do at this point except wait and see and keep up the injections, etc. That's what I plan to do. 

I will not offer food tomorrow. If he was doing better, I had considered it, but he is not in a place where he can eat right now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-14-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh, no, poor Yafe!  So frustrating, the "up & down"...I hope the vet can reassure you (who am I kidding?  I hope she reassures ALL of us!)   :Please:   C'mon Yafe!

----------

_dakski_ (10-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats not good .was hoping for some good news to start my Monday morning when I saw the post.
fingers crossed for you and Katie and yafe of course 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

I talked to my Vet today, who I trust implicitly. 

She said that she believes Yafe is on the correct antibiotic for the Bordetella in his lungs. However, she thinks a) we can do more and b) Tufts only did a lung culture, not a blood test etc. 

She thinks there may be other things going on, such as a secondary infection, that's making it harder for him to fight off the RI. 

We will continue the Ceftazidime injections as planned. However, Yafe is visiting my vet tomorrow morning for a full work up. She is planning to prescribe nebulizer treatments (I forgot the medicine off the top of my head) and also see if there is anything else going on that might need another medication. 

At this point, I am very concerned that he's going backwards and that he hasn't eaten now in about 3 weeks. He's only 16 months old and about 115G (probably less now). If he needs treatment for another 3 weeks + to get him back on track that means it will be a long time before he gets another meal. 

I would also be lying if I said I wasn't concerned that I cannot fix this. I know that's just negative thoughts creeping in, but I wanted to share. 

I will do everything I can for him. 

In the meantime, I did email the breeder and the US liaison, but haven't heard back from either. I am assuming, at this point, that I am on my own with whatever the bill is tomorrow (and it won't be low, I am sure of that). 

Unbelievably frustrated, distraught, and down. Please keep Yafe, and me and Katie, in your thoughts and prayers.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018),_Dianne_ (10-15-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Its gotta be tough staying optimistic but if there are other things going on the probability it shows up in a full work up should be pretty good. Then get the treatment going on that and hit the road back to health. 
     I didnt see any mention the Vet was extremely worried so thats gotta be a good sign. I can only imagine your frustrations and concern, your not alone in this. A lot of good people on hear hanging on edge to hear the good news its going to get better. The updates are appreciated and I really hope the results from tomorrows visit bring a little relief. 


     Oh yeah, in it for the bad as well just not going to bring that up.

----------

_dakski_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## zina10

If only we had a crystal ball...

For what it's worth, it could be as simple as the congestion breaking up. Which can make breathing harder again, especially since snakes can't really cough it up, like we do. So perhaps he is still on the upswing.

Can't hurt to rule out the darker possibilities, though. I would make sure they do all the important tests that can be done, so he doesn't have the stress of multiple vet visits. Don't worry about him not eating right now. Even 6 weeks of no food is not that bad. He is young and he is small. But they aren't heavy bodied like Ball Pythons. At this point putting his body through the stress of digestion is not a good thing. He needs all his strength and resources to fight off this infection. Sure, food is energy. But for snakes, digestion is HARD work. I read about all the changes that go on in their body during digestion, raising of heart beat, etc. 

If you can get him healthy, he will catch up and fast. The priority right now is to keep him as stress free as possible (aside from necessary vet visits, meds, maintenance, etc) and to let him recover. Perhaps you could cover the sides and back of his cage with dark paper. I know they don't hide quite as much as Ball Pythons, but it may make him feel better not to be quite so exposed. You could make it removable in case you have to peek in on him from a certain angle..

Good luck, I know how stressful this must be , my thoughts are with all of you..

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018),_dakski_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

Thank you all for the kind words, it means a lot. 

Zina10, I hope you are right about the congestion, but for what's worth, the vet didn't think so. She was concerned.

----------

_zina10_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Still praying for and with y'all D & Katie. 

C'mon Yafe! Let's beat this thing!

----------

_dakski_ (10-15-2018),_zina10_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## zina10

I don't mean to freak you out more then you already are..

But since you are going to the Vet tomorrow, and that is the time to bring up and discuss all the possibilities and to order any tests, I'm going to link you to some other possibilities, the "dark" ones when it comes to reoccurring URI in snakes. 

Of course it DOES NOT mean he has any of those. Its early days yet, he could simply been having a bad day. But again, since you are going to the Vet, might as well question about the other possibilities. Especially since you have other beloved reptiles, and some diseases are air-born. 

In the mean time I would make quarantine as strict as humanely possible. I know you are already taking all kinds of precautions. But I would want him and his cage in a completely different part of the house. True, it may not make a difference at this point, but what can it hurt. 

Hopefully you will get more (and better) answers tomorrow. 

https://skiploder.wordpress.com/2014...ris-in-snakes/


I'm crossing fingers and toes that he just needs a bit more time and will be right as rain before to long !!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... Please keep Yafe, and me and Katie, in your thoughts and prayers.


You know it!  It's gut-wrenching for me to imagine what you're going thru, but try to stay optimistic that your vet will find the secondary treatable issue & that Yafe will 
respond and be totally healthy in time.   :Please:    This could be literally ANY one of us going thru this with one of our own snakes.

----------

_dakski_ (10-15-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-15-2018),_zina10_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I don't mean to freak you out more then you already are..
> 
> But since you are going to the Vet tomorrow, and that is the time to bring up and discuss all the possibilities and to order any tests, I'm going to link you to some other possibilities, the "dark" ones when it comes to reoccurring URI in snakes. 
> 
> Of course it DOES NOT mean he has any of those. Its early days yet, he could simply been having a bad day. But again, since you are going to the Vet, might as well question about the other possibilities. Especially since you have other beloved reptiles, and some diseases are air-born. 
> 
> In the mean time I would make quarantine as strict as humanely possible. I know you are already taking all kinds of precautions. But I would want him and his cage in a completely different part of the house. True, it may not make a difference at this point, but what can it hurt. 
> 
> Hopefully you will get more (and better) answers tomorrow. 
> ...


Thanks Zina10. 

He is in my office. Ezzy in Katie's office. Everyone else is downstairs. He was in the same room for 2 days, but then got moved upstairs. When in the same room, as now, he under strict quarantine. No cross contamination. 

No one else is showing signs of anything. 

Shayna has started her fall/winter fast, but that's nothing new. 

I'll keep everyone in the loop.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-16-2018),_zina10_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

Just got a note from the doctor at Tufts, who said, symptoms can get worse before better and not to worry. 

I am still taking Yafe to my vet tomorrow. Again, want all the answers, not some, and will do anything I can for him.

----------

_Alicia_ (10-15-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-15-2018),_zina10_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

I have very good news.

I did take Yafe to my vet this morning (late morning). We got home a little while ago and overall, Katie and I are feeling significantly better. 

My vet said there is no need to nebulize now, and that the current antibiotic is the one she would have put him on. She said keep up the injections and update if he doesn't eat in the next week (which she thinks he will) and if things are not 100% after the last injection. 

For what's worth, Zina10, I think your theory about congestion breaking up, etc. was a great one. He was 50% better today than 2 days ago. Almost back to where he was after injection #2. We saw tongue flicks and he did fantastic at the vet. She said he's a total sweetheart and very calm, especially for the species and age. 

My vet seemed to think currently, the RI was about a 2 or 3 out of 10. It might have been an 8 when I brought him to Tufts (and a 4 or 5 the other day), but she is feeling very good about where he is at after injection #4. She says she sees a lot of RI's and fears for those animals. Usually caused by bad husbandry and continued poor husbandry keeps the animals from getting better more often than you would want to think. She's known me for years and we are on a first name basis. She said she was worried by my description yesterday, but was so relieved when she saw Yafe today. She says I haven't seen a terrible RI before, and she's not surprised, with my husbandry and the care I give all my reptiles. 

Two things to address here. 

1. I am not tooting my own horn about husbandry, etc. I do take pride in how I care for my animals, but the point is not that I am a great reptile Dad. The point is that others should learn from this. Proper husbandry + cleanliness = healthy animals a significant amount of the time. Poor husbandry + inadequate care = unhealthy or worse animals. 

2. Should I have taken Yafe to the vet today? Especially with what I know now?

The simple answer is, "yes." Unequivocally, I have zero regrets, despite the 4 hours in the car (at 78F - man, Katie and I were sweating), and the cost of the vet today. 

If he got worse and I hadn't taken him, I would not be able to live with myself. 

If I wasted some time and money, but know he's on the right track and has a great prognosis, so be it. I'll have 20+ years to amortize those costs out with a healthy and happy Yafe. 

That, my BP.net buddies, is priceless. 

I'll keep updating, but assume he will continue to improve. 

I plan to offer food Thursday night after his injection tomorrow night. That gives him two days to digest before he needs another injection. I plan to offer a small meal, but want to see if he will eat. Either way, I'll advise, and offer in about another week, whether he takes a mouse Thursday or not. 

Again, thank you all for the support. It is much appreciated. I am incredibly happy to share good news today and hope you all continue to watch Yafe not only get healed, but grow into a happy and healthy Carpet. As those of you who know me can attest; I will continue to update for his life!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-16-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-17-2018),_Dianne_ (10-16-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-16-2018),_zina10_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## zina10

Great news. I thought I would pass out from holding my breath that long 

Very very happy for you guys and Yafe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's decent news Dave to go to bed on,

 fingers crossed he's turned that corner now and properly on the mend

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

That sounds like great news, the piece of mind the vet brought today was worth it in my opinion. Husbandry is important and toot away. A bad situation but doing everything right is what Yafe needs sick or not. As keepers, we accepted that responsibility and need to live up to it. Weather that makes you dad of the year is out of my pay grade but hearing about a healthy animal is Good for credibility. I think offering advice on husbandry is best taken as leadership by example. That goes for everything. 
    Hope to hear a feeding story soon.

----------

_dakski_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

:W00t:   That's my kind of "update"!  zina10 wasn't the only one holding her breath... :Pink Elephant:   Happy Dance!

----------

_dakski_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Dianne

So glad to hear the good news!  Im too out of shape to hold my breath, but Ive had everything crossed!

----------

_dakski_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

I am being hugely optimistic and spent the afternoon with Katie rearranging the reptile area in anticipation of Yafe's new digs coming in about a month. 

I wanted to share the link in his thread as I fully expect him to heal completely and eat soon! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...73#post2651273

Thank you for looking.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Great news. I havent had much time to read everyone elses replies I just search for yours.  Ill catch up when my season is over.  Im glad everything is working out,  another great, responsible, caring reptile owner. Good job Bro!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

More good news. 

Yafe's CBC (blood work) came back a few minutes ago. His white blood cell count is slightly elevated, but that's consistent with a healing RI. It is not high enough to suspect anything more serious going on such as a secondary, or other, active infection. 

The vet maintains that the prognosis is good and to keep up the injections. He gets his 5th tonight and I will advise on how he looks, as I usually do.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-17-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's some good news

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his 5th injection tonight. He's doing as well, if not better, than he has since we got him. 

He only wheezed when I held him down and restrained him for the injection. He still pops fairly regularly, but doesn't seem to need to open his mouth significantly, if at all, to breathe, and he is flicking is a tongue a lot more. 

Below are two pictures of him tonight after the injection and two video links. One is a video right after the injection and the other is a minute later when I put him back in his enclosure. 

*Video right after injection:* https://streamable.com/4km6q

*Video of Yafe going back into his enclosure:* https://streamable.com/p26s3

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2018),_Dianne_ (10-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-17-2018),_zina10_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Yafe got his 5th injection tonight. He's doing as well, if not better, than he has since we got him. 
> 
> He only wheezed when I held him down and restrained him for the injection. He still pops fairly regularly, but doesn't seem to need to open his mouth significantly, if at all, to breathe, and he is flicking is a tongue a lot more. 
> 
> Below are two pictures of him tonight after the injection and two video links. One is a video right after the injection and the other is a minute later when I put him back in his enclosure. 
> 
> *Video right after injection:* https://streamable.com/4km6q
> 
> *Video of Yafe going back into his enclosure:* https://streamable.com/p26s3
> ...


loved the vids.  sorry i haven't posted much but ive definitely been following!!! he looks like he's doing much better, great job!

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so glad you've gotten some reassurance from the vet, as well as from Yafe's "happy tongue".   :Very Happy:   It's so easy to over-think what you're seeing...recovery is 
rarely as fast as we want or as the snake deserves.

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe refused the hopper I offered tonight. He can pretty easily eat a weaned mouse, but I wanted to offer something smaller. 

Defrosted and then warmed up with hot water (like I do for all my snakes) and gently shook on the tongs. He showed no interest. If anything, he seemed eager to get away from it, and wanted nothing to do with it. I left it in there for a few minutes near him and he went the opposite direction and climbed back on his warm branch. About as far away from the prey as possible.  

I am not looking into this at all. Would have been great if he had eaten, however, wasn't getting my hopes up. 

He's still got an RI and has 5 injections left over the next two weeks of a medicine known to cause stomach issues. I just do not think he is ready or willing to eat yet. 

I may offer again in a week or so, or just wait until he's done with the medicine and healthy again. Not sure. 

Either way, I wanted to update everyone and let you know that he did not eat, but again, that's not a huge deal IMO.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-18-2018),_Dianne_ (10-18-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-18-2018)

----------


## Dianne

I think its a good idea to periodically offer...you never know when hell decide today is the day I want a mouse.  I equate the lack of feeding response to how we feel when were sick...we want to be warm, arent terribly hungry, and want to sleep...a lot.  :Sleep:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-18-2018),_dakski_ (10-18-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yeah, not to worry...he probably feels a bit queasy from his medication, & can't fully smell food either.  I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a week+ after being 
done with his medication before it's out of his system enough that he feels like eating....but I'd have tried too!   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2018)

----------


## zina10

Honestly, I have a gut feeling that it may just be better he didn't eat just now. 

Ever since I have read about digestion in a snake, and the effort their bodies have to put into it, I feel he is better off to put all his strength, energy and resources into healing and getting better.

Sure, we derive energy and strength from nutrition, but if a snakes body has to work so hard to disgest, he may just be better off to wait a bit longer. 

What you don't need right now is to set off a cycle of regurgitation or a relapse. 

After all, snakes do not loose weight all that quickly, but they sure regain it super fast once they start eating. 

You tried, he said "no". No biggie  :Smile:  He'll eat when he is ready and able.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2018),_dakski_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I agree, no worries on the missed feeding D. I've got a good feeling that Yafe is going to be just fine really soon. He's getting lots of love and great care. Tell him I know a really pretty female he might want to meet when he's up to it. She enjoys perching, the outdoors, and f/t mice, rats, and chicks.    :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2018),_dakski_ (10-19-2018),_Dianne_ (10-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Already trying to fix him up with a real hottie!   :ROFL:  I think Yafe's enclosure needs a pin-up...?

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2018),_Dianne_ (10-19-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## dakski

Sorry for the late update, but Katie and I went to see Alanis Morissette at Mohegan Sun Arena at the Mohegan Sun Casino here in CT. We got home very late, and I was going to update tomorrow, but I can't sleep. On the plus side, I never win anything, but hit a $200 jackpot on a 1 cent slot machine (after losing $20 - my limit today was $40). I had been up to $220, but bet down to $200 even and called it a day. That net me (with the $20 lost) $180 which paid for the tickets and dinner at the casino. 

My luck isn't the only luck that's changing. Yafe is doing significantly better. 

Zero wheezing, even when being restrained for his injection today (6th injection). A few pops here and there, but not all the time at all. Also, the happiest tongue we've seen yet; active and all over the place. He's getting really curious, but we limited his "out time" to injection, water bowl cleaning, a quick spray of warm water to raise humidity a bit (the baseboard heat came on 3 days ago and it's been drying out, especially upstairs, where my office is and that's where Yafe's living at the movement), and a very quick video to show everyone how well he is doing. 

For the first time since he's been sick, and 4 injections to go, I am getting pretty confident he will be okay. 

Video link below and please excuse me for a) turning the iPhone while filming and thinking it would adjust the picture and b) being too tired to edit it.

Here's the video of Yafe after his injection and continuing to improve and look better every time we take him out for an injection: https://streamable.com/r7qjb

As always, thank you to everyone for their support. I will continue to update all the way through the full recovery and first feeding after. Then, I plan to start, yet another, Yafe Progression Thread, to follow up him for the rest of his healthy life.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2018),_zina10_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats fine really good news about yafe and even better about that little win that about paid for the night
Nice when decent people get get some good luck 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I agree, no worries on the missed feeding D. I've got a good feeling that Yafe is going to be just fine really soon. He's getting lots of love and great care. Tell him I know a really pretty female he might want to meet when he's up to it. She enjoys perching, the outdoors, and f/t mice, rats, and chicks.



El-Ziggy,

Beautiful animal! Yafe, when old enough, would probably be pretty happy to wrap that. 

What kind of Carpet is she?

He's going to be on the smaller side. He's an Irian Jaya and Darwin Hybrid, with, I believe more Darwin in him than IJ (waiting for percentages from the breeder who's traveling right now). No albino IJ's so they cross breed with Darwin's to get albino hybrids that stay pretty small. IJ males rarely get over 5ft or so and male Darwins, about 6FT, so we expect him to get 5.5FT to 6FT or so depending on the amount of Darwin vs. IJ in him. 

Also, if I recall, you are located pretty far away from CT (although I can't remember where off the top of my head). Either way, if you are ever in the neighborhood, you are welcome anytime. I am sure Yafe would be happy to meet a carpet python lover and someone who inspired me (as well as your animals) to get a carpet. 

Take care and be well.

David

----------


## dakski

> Thats fine really good news about yafe and even better about that little win that about paid for the night
> Nice when decent people get get some good luck 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. Yeah, big improvement with Yafe, as you can see from the video. 

It was nice to get a little luck for me and Katie tonight. We've been worried sick about Yafe, and between his two vet visits, and an emergency vet visit for one of the five dogs, who hurt his elbow (he's fine - a couple days of anti-inflammatory medication and he was back to new - but you can't be too careful when you have a pack), we are way behind this month on our pet budget.

All kidding aside, I'd spend more to know Yafe is going to be okay. Thankfully, it looks like I won't have to. 

Also, I wouldn't rush to judgement on me certainly, but even Katie, being "decent people." You are just getting to know us!  :Smile:  :Sarcasm Alert:  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

More good news on Yafe. At the breeder, he was in a tub/rack. However, even in his quarantine tank, he has "branches" and will have even bigger and better ones when his Boaphile tank arrives. 

Well, feeling a lot better, Yafe has discovered climbing and coiling! He's really learning how to Carpet Python!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2018),_Dianne_ (10-22-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2018),Gio (10-23-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-21-2018),Michelle-07 (10-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

So now we know definitively what kind of noodle Yafe is....rotini!     :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (10-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> El-Ziggy,
> 
> Beautiful animal! Yafe, when old enough, would probably be pretty happy to wrap that. 
> 
> What kind of Carpet is she?
> 
> He's going to be on the smaller side. He's an Irian Jaya and Darwin Hybrid, with, I believe more Darwin in him than IJ (waiting for percentages from the breeder who's traveling right now). No albino IJ's so they cross breed with Darwin's to get albino hybrids that stay pretty small. IJ males rarely get over 5ft or so and male Darwins, about 6FT, so we expect him to get 5.5FT to 6FT or so depending on the amount of Darwin vs. IJ in him. 
> 
> Also, if I recall, you are located pretty far away from CT (although I can't remember where off the top of my head). Either way, if you are ever in the neighborhood, you are welcome anytime. I am sure Yafe would be happy to meet a carpet python lover and someone who inspired me (as well as your animals) to get a carpet. 
> ...


My girl is a hybrid/mutt Dave  :Smile: . I believe she's Albino Darwin x Zebra JCP. Bill Stegall at Phoenix Reptiles produced her. I didn't care much about her genetics. I just though she was pretty. I expect her to top out around 5-6 ft also. It took her a while to start eating consistently but she's batting 1000 these days. 
I'm down here in Atlanta. If I'm ever up in the NE I'll definitely look you up and if you're ever in my neck of the woods you're always welcome brother. 
Yafe definitely looks like he's coming out of the woods now. He's going to be a great snake for y'all.

----------

_dakski_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## Michelle-07

Yafe is so adorable on this "branch"...  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks more like he's been learning to gtp,  ,looks so cool wrapped the branch like that

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

> My girl is a hybrid/mutt Dave . I believe she's Albino Darwin x Zebra JCP. Bill Stegall at Phoenix Reptiles produced her. I didn't care much about her genetics. I just though she was pretty. I expect her to top out around 5-6 ft also. It took her a while to start eating consistently but she's batting 1000 these days. 
> I'm down here in Atlanta. If I'm ever up in the NE I'll definitely look you up and if you're ever in my neck of the woods you're always welcome brother. 
> Yafe definitely looks like he's coming out of the woods now. He's going to be a great snake for y'all.



Thanks Brother! Good to know it goes both ways. 

I will be incredibly happy when Yafe starts eating, period. I know the medicine can cause stomach issues, and at this point, he's done with meds in 10 days, and then I'll give his stomach a week to settle down and also make sure symptoms stay away. Then I'll offer. I plan to feed small meals for the first few and then feed every 5-6 days, versus 7-10, for a month or so to get him caught up. 

Yeah, your girl is stunning. 




> Yafe is so adorable on this "branch"...


Thank you. I can't wait to see him on the 4FT X 2.5" PVC Branches in the Boaphile tank arriving soon. That will be awesome, especially when he's a big guy. 




> Looks more like he's been learning to gtp,  ,looks so cool wrapped the branch like that
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


LOL! Right? He knows what's up!

Thank you Rich. 

I'll keep everyone in the loop. 7th injection is tomorrow. 

Of course I had a dream/nightmare last night that I took him out and he was popping like crazy and wheezing again. Deep Breathes! Just a dream!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

Had to update! I am ecstatic! 4 more injections to go, with the 7th tomorrow, and I look into Yafe's tank tonight and he peed. First, what a relief, he actually drank something! Phew!

Secondly, I wanted to change his water (changing and cleaning almost daily), check temps, add a little humidity, and F10SC the whole tank as there were still some mucus smears on the walls. 

So, I took him out to clean the tank and move him into his little holding tank/enclosure. You know what? Not one pop, one wheeze, one uncomfortable movement. Just a chill little guy with a flicking tongue and being gentle as can be. 

I thought to myself, "okay, I literally moved him from tank to enclosure, so, no stress on his body, therefore no popping and wheezing."

Well, I cleaned his tank, washed his bowl, let the F10SC sit for ten minutes (at a higher concentration than "normal" as well, but within safe range by a lot), wiped up the F10SC, put everything back, etc. 

Then I went to check on Yafe in his little holding tank and to move him back. You know what? Still chill, and no popping or wheezing! Closed mouth breathing from clean nostrils, happy tongue flicks, and calm and deliberate movements. 

So I took a quick video (link below). Then I figured I should take video while I pick him up and move him back to the tank (link below). I had him on my arm for 30 seconds while taking the video, and another 30 seconds after while putting him back in his tank (he was happy to stay on my arm for a bit - also a good sign), and still NO POPPING and NO WHEEZING!

I am so, incredibly, unbelievably, happy! He's turned the corner! I am now about 99% confident this will all be behind us after the last injection (10). I was about 75% two days ago when he got his 6th injection. I had thought, "maybe he will need a couple extra injections, don't get your hopes up!"

Very happy to share this with everyone here! If anything is different tomorrow, I'll update after his injection, but I think we are on the home stretch!

*Video Link of Yafe chilling in his holding tank: https://streamable.com/8axno

Video Link of me picking Yafe up: https://streamable.com/9mhlg
*
Below are some pictures of his clean nostrils and beautiful face!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-22-2018),_Dianne_ (10-22-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-24-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Awesome news!  I can tell from your post that you're practically bouncing off the walls, & who could blame you?  First the shipping fiasco, then Yafe's horrible RI-
but with snarents like you & Katie, that poor little RI doesn't have a chance!   :Wink:   Good job!!!

----------

_dakski_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

He is gorgeous! And what a sweet little snake he is! Glad he is on the mend!

----------

_dakski_ (10-22-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Awesome news!  I can tell from your post that you're practically bouncing off the walls, & who could blame you?  First the shipping fiasco, then Yafe's horrible RI-
> but with snarents like you & Katie, that poor little RI doesn't have a chance!    Good job!!!


Lol... he was bouncing off the walls!!!   

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-23-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yale got his 7th injection tonight. I have good news and bad news. 

First, the bad news. 

He took a step or two backwards from yesterday. 

He was definitely popping, but very quietly. I couldn't hear it unless his head was close to my ear. No open mouth breathing and one nostril was clear, but the other was all gunky. The vet had recommended that if still gunky, I could use a warm and moist Q-Tip to gently try to clear out some mucus. It was gross, but somewhat effective. He didn't mind too much either and we were very gentle (I held, Katie swabbed). I am hoping the popping was more a function of mucus clearing out and blocking his nostril, etc. than anything worsening. 

He also wheezed a couple of times, but again, it was much quieter than before, and didn't seem to bother him too much. There was also zero discharge from his mouth or nose. Again, hoping it's just the last of the gunk and mucus breaking up. 

I've been maintaining the humidity about 60% with temps 78F on the cool side, ambient about 82F, and two hot spots. The one on top of the branches is about 90F. The hide on the UTH is about 91F. There is a range on the branches from 83-90F.

Now, the good news. 

There are 3 injections left after tonight. So there is definitely room to improve from those three, as well as from tonight's injection. 

I am still very optimistic. However, I am also prepared to call the vet if he's not 100% by the last injection. She wants an update, and I will want to know what to do if he's not 100%. 

Honestly, I am a little bummed, and was riding high yesterday, but overall, Yafe is definitely moving in the right direction. I am trying to focus on that. 

I'll update if he needs to come out (bathroom cleanup etc.) before the next injection, otherwise, I'll advise Friday night/3 days.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

> Yale got his 7th injection tonight. I have good news and bad news. 
> 
> First, the bad news. 
> 
> He took a step or two backwards from yesterday. 
> 
> He was definitely popping, but very quietly. I couldn't hear it unless his head was close to my ear. No open mouth breathing and one nostril was clear, but the other was all gunky. The vet had recommended that if still gunky, I could use a warm and moist Q-Tip to gently try to clear out some mucus. It was gross, but somewhat effective. He didn't mind too much either and we were very gentle (I held, Katie swabbed). I am hoping the popping was more a function of mucus clearing out and blocking his nostril, etc. than anything worsening. 
> 
> He also wheezed a couple of times, but again, it was much quieter than before, and didn't seem to bother him too much. There was also zero discharge from his mouth or nose. Again, hoping it's just the last of the gunk and mucus breaking up. 
> ...


I recently completed a 7-dose course of injectable antibiotics for my Beardie's RI. Prior to the injectables, we did a 14 days of baytril that did nothing.  She's 14 years old so I was a bit worried that she just wouldn't be able to fight the infection. 

It wasn't until the second to last injection that I felt she really turned the corner. The day after her last injection, she had a vet visit, and was given a clear bill of health.

Don't lose hope!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-23-2018),_dakski_ (10-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I recently completed a 7-dose course of injectable antibiotics for my Beardie's RI. Prior to the injectables, we did a 14 days of baytril that did nothing.  She's 14 years old so I was a bit worried that she just wouldn't be able to fight the infection. 
> 
> It wasn't until the second to last injection that I felt she really turned the corner. The day after her last injection, she had a vet visit, and was given a clear bill of health.
> 
> Don't lose hope!


Thank you! This is uplifting!

I will continue to be optimistic. I will also, as always, keep everyone in the loop!

Thank you alittleFREE! Much appreciated!

----------


## zina10

I know people aren't snakes and snakes aren't people.

But a upper respiratory infection is pretty similar in most animal species, incl. humans.

They never just go away in a week or two. Drainage continues for a good while. And a snake doesn't have nose spray and tissues. I would think it would be pretty normal to have dried mucus plugging up the nostrils and make breathing a bit harder at times. Esp. if it only happens occasionally now and isn't constant or getting worse.

I think overall things are progressing quite positive. Just hang in there..

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-24-2018),_dakski_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his 8th injection tonight and it went fine. 

The entire time we had him out (4-5 minutes) we heard one or two pops and a small wheeze. Significant improvement from last time and as good as the day before the last injection where I was incredibly excited. 

He gets his 9th injection on Monday, 10-29-18, and then his last injection 3 days later, on Thursday, 11-1-18. I will keep everyone in the loop as (hopefully) he continues to heal well. I am pleased with the progress, but also nervous with only two injections left. However, I am remembering what alittleFREE said about her Beardie. I am being patent. Nervous, but patient. 

Yafe seemed to have a lot of energy today and was stronger in his movements, but deliberate, and calm. 

*Here is a Video Link to Yafe after his Injection* *tonight: https://streamable.com/558af
*

Here are two pictures:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-27-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-26-2018),_zina10_ (10-26-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

go, Yafe, go!!!

----------

_dakski_ (10-26-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fingers crossed for you

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got injection number nine tonight. 

The injection went well and honestly, not to jinx anything, again, but he seems 100%. He wasn't flicking his tongue much tonight, but he was not popping, had no open mouth breathing, and zero wheezing, even when he was held down for his injection. He seemed to have more color to him, but maybe I am looking into things too much?

His last injection (#10) is Thursday evening (3 days from now) and expect symptoms to still be at bay. I will then wait a week, and if Yafe remains symptom free, which I assume he will, I will offer food again. 

I am super happy right now, but curbing my enthusiasm until a week after the last injection, symptom free, and with food in his belly!

*Video Link to Yafe after his 9th injection and symptom free:* *https://streamable.com/fhejd*

Note: It looks like Yafe is shaking in the video. He is not. I am. My hands shake like crazy because of Prograf, one of my immune suppressants I take due to my kidney transplant (to help prevent rejection). That's why I hold and Katie injects.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-29-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2018),_zina10_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Great news, taken cautiously but optimistically.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (10-29-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-29-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Nice, long time awaited but totally agree on the cautious optimism.

----------

_dakski_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Great news, taken cautiously but optimistically.





> Nice, long time awaited but totally agree on the cautious optimism.


Yes. Very cautiously optimistic. 

Not getting ahead of myself. 

However, if next Thursday, he is symptom free, and has a mouse in his belly, we are going to party like it is the Cretaceous Period!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-29-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-30-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

You betcha!   :Taz:

----------

_dakski_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Well fingers crossed for you all



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

More good news (I think) on Yafe. 

Yafe spent the entire day curled up in his cool hide. He's explored his tank, but has not spent any noticeable time on the cool side since I got him. It's about 78F in the cool side. 

My thought is that being sick, he really needed the warmth of the warm side and hot spot(s) to heal. Now that he appears to be feeling better, he can thermoregulate as he wishes. Again, just a thought, and I could be off base. 

I'll update again Thursday evening (2 days) after his last injection, and over the week after, including feeding the following Thursday.

----------

_Alicia_ (10-30-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-30-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-30-2018),Jakethesnake69 (10-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2018),_zina10_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Seems like great logic, I know my snakes utilize both sides so thats a big change for Yafe and must be a good indicator of health.

----------

_dakski_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

I sent the email below to both my vet and the vet I saw at Tufts who prescribed the Ceftazidime. 

I see he is improving, but am still concerned he doesn't seem that he's healed yet. 

Additionally, he's not flicking his tongue. That worries me. Tongue flicks = happy snake. 



_Yafe got his final injection (10th) of Ceftazidime tonight._ 

_He has been improving overall, but although, at times, symptom free, he is not completely symptom free consistently._ 

_When he got his last injection - 3 days ago, he seemed pretty good and made no audible pops or wheezes._ 

_Tonight, there were some pops, but they were quiet._ 

_He has not flicked his tongue since 3 injections ago. Not sure what that means, but it worries me._ 

_Additionally, and seemingly unusual, he had some of the flailing again today. He seems to grip my arm, for example, and that makes him uncomfortable - the gripping (it's a strain?) and so he grips very tight ultimately, and seems to lose control of his upper body to some extent, and flails around. It's clearly not neurological, but from discomfort._ 

_He hasn't done that in at least a week._ 

_I am not sure if I should see where he is Sunday/Monday once this dose has had time to work, give him longer, or if we should plan to continue injections for longer._

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## zina10

I don't mean to scare you, but I've heard a lot about Nido Virus. Apparently it is far more wide spread then previously thought. Esp. since not all breeders are very forth coming with admitting it may be in their collection. Or they just don't test.
Esp. with Carpet Pythons..it wouldn't hurt to rule it out. 
Here is one video that explains how to do the test from home

https://youtu.be/g6IzrBZSZqA


Another video


https://youtu.be/j2YMvgwrNDw


Again. Not tying to worry or scare you. But it may not be such a bad idea to run the test. Esp. since things haven't progressed the way they should have. At least you would know...or you could rule it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a very helpful video, thanks zina10....& I think it's a good idea for Yafe too, considering he still has symptoms.  

Dakski, the lack of a tongue flick can indicate there's a sticky infection of some sort going on, the same thing that causes the little popping noises as the 
air tries to push thru.  Tongue flicks aren't just a "happy snake" but the sign of a healthy snake too. 
When it's harder to flick their tongue, they just don't do it.  I'm glad you contacted your vets, but so sorry that it was necessary.  C'mon Yafe, get well!   :Please:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2018),_zina10_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Thats a good looking snake!! Congrats!

----------


## dakski

> That's a very helpful video, thanks zina10....& I think it's a good idea for Yafe too, considering he still has symptoms.  
> 
> Dakski, the lack of a tongue flick can indicate there's a sticky infection of some sort going on, the same thing that causes the little popping noises as the 
> air tries to push thru.  Tongue flicks aren't just a "happy snake" but the sign of a healthy snake too. 
> When it's harder to flick their tongue, they just don't do it.  I'm glad you contacted your vets, but so sorry that it was necessary.  C'mon Yafe, get well!


That's why I am worried. I might to have been clear in my post. I should have said happy and healthy snakes flick their tongue. 




> I don't mean to scare you, but I've heard a lot about Nido Virus. Apparently it is far more wide spread then previously thought. Esp. since not all breeders are very forth coming with admitting it may be in their collection. Or they just don't test.
> Esp. with Carpet Pythons..it wouldn't hurt to rule it out. 
> Here is one video that explains how to do the test from home
> 
> https://youtu.be/g6IzrBZSZqA
> 
> 
> Another video
> 
> ...


I'll look into this. 






Yafe is returning to the vet for a re-check and/or to get more antibiotics on Wednesday (5 days). That will give time to see if things clear up after the last injection. 

I am not happy at all. Very worried about other things going on now beyond just an RI.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fingers crossed for you all Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> That's why I am worried. I might to have been clear in my post. I should have said happy and healthy snakes flick their tongue. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yafe is returning to the vet for a re-check and/or to get more antibiotics on Wednesday (5 days). That will give time to see if things clear up after the last injection. 
> 
> I am not happy at all. Very worried about other things going on now beyond just an RI.



Well, you know that URI can take time. I've heard of snakes being on meds for a couple of month before they completely got rid of it. So not all hope is lost by a long shot !!
Of course it would have been nice if he just got well and all of this would be behind you. But really, when are things ever just easy, you know ??

The other stuff, well, "I" would want to know. At this point, with all the medical care and vet visits, why not test for other stuff, if nothing else, you can rule it out and stop worrying about it while you continue to treat his URI. 

Just because he isn't 100 % yet doesn't mean he has some terrible disease. Since he is going back to the Vet, you could ask them to take the samples for the tests. Less stress on Yafe to keep being manhandled for meds, test, and whatnot. 

I really wish you all best of luck with the little Dude. Him and you all deserve a break !!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2018),_dakski_ (11-02-2018),_Dianne_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...The other stuff, well, "I" would want to know. At this point, with all the medical care and vet visits, why not test for other stuff, 
> if nothing else, you can rule it out and stop worrying about it while you continue to treat his URI....


That's what I was thinking too...let the vet test for Nido, while you're there...and yes, a "break" for you & Yafe is long over-due.   :Please:

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2018),_zina10_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Well, you know that URI can take time. I've heard of snakes being on meds for a couple of month before they completely got rid of it. So not all hope is lost by a long shot !!
> Of course it would have been nice if he just got well and all of this would be behind you. But really, when are things ever just easy, you know ??
> 
> The other stuff, well, "I" would want to know. At this point, with all the medical care and vet visits, why not test for other stuff, if nothing else, you can rule it out and stop worrying about it while you continue to treat his URI. 
> 
> Just because he isn't 100 % yet doesn't mean he has some terrible disease. Since he is going back to the Vet, you could ask them to take the samples for the tests. Less stress on Yafe to keep being manhandled for meds, test, and whatnot. 
> 
> I really wish you all best of luck with the little Dude. Him and you all deserve a break !!





> That's what I was thinking too...let the vet test for Nido, while you're there...and yes, a "break" for you & Yafe is long over-due.


We will know more by Wednesday for sure. 

Additionally, if Yafe is not 100%, I will test for everything. I want to know exactly what is going on, what we are dealing with, and what the prognosis really is. 

I am not giving up on Yafe yet, believe me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018),_zina10_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

I sent the breeder another email to update him. I asked what he would do. 

I'll update.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I sent the breeder another email to update him. I asked what he would do. 
> 
> I'll update.


Good call... :Good Job:

----------

_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## zina10

Did you ask if they have ever come across the Nido Virus in their collection, or if their animals are tested for it ? I know some breeders just test their breeding animals, just to be safe. 

Even if they do test, or claim to have never had it in their collection, at this point I would just add this test to the checkup. If he is no better by Wednesday and you take him in anyways, might as well get it all done. 

Looking forward to hear what the breeder (and the partner in Germany) has to say about it all, incl. Yafe not improving just yet..

I still hold out hope he will just get better by Wednesday. How has he been looking today ?

----------


## dakski

> Did you ask if they have ever come across the Nido Virus in their collection, or if their animals are tested for it ? I know some breeders just test their breeding animals, just to be safe. 
> 
> Even if they do test, or claim to have never had it in their collection, at this point I would just add this test to the checkup. If he is no better by Wednesday and you take him in anyways, might as well get it all done. 
> 
> Looking forward to hear what the breeder (and the partner in Germany) has to say about it all, incl. Yafe not improving just yet..
> 
> I still hold out hope he will just get better by Wednesday. How has he been looking today ?


I didn't mention Nido specifically to him. I do plan to mention to the vet Wednesday and test for it, and whatever else we can test for to rule out more serious things, including things that are more serious, but treatable. I am not just thinking worst case scenario. 

I took Yafe out for about 2 minutes tonight to check him out. 

About the same as Thursday. Consistent popping, but again, very quiet. No tongue flicks, my biggest concern at the moment. Additionally, there was a drop of fluid, presumably mucus, on the side of his mouth/corner of his mouth, right behind his heat pits. I have two pictures below. One is the normal picture and the other the close up of the corner of the mouth. It's clear so it's hard to see. 

The only good news was tonight his body seemed calm/normal and he was not over-gripping and spasming. 

I will update if anything gets better or worse. Otherwise, I plan to update after the vet on Wednesday. 

Thank you to all for your support. This has been, and continues to be, a very difficult experience for all involved, Yafe included. I really feel for the little guy. I will continue to do all I can for him and all the vets can for him.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-03-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Maybe that clear drop is leftover from him taking a drink of water?  (don't assume the worst)

----------


## dakski

> Maybe that clear drop is leftover from him taking a drink of water?  (don't assume the worst)


Unfortunately, he bumped into my finger, and it was gooey, not runny like water. Not an expert, but it didn't seem like water to me. Also, his head had been vertical against the corner of the tank for about ten minutes before I took him out. Water probably would have run down his chin by then.

Not trying to burst your bubble, but it is what it is.  :Sad:

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh, OK then...you had a lot more clues than you let on.  Too bad...

----------


## dakski

> Oh, OK then...you had a lot more clues than you let on.  Too bad...


Yeah. This really sucks. Believe me, I am not looking for negatives. However, there clearly are quite a few at this point. I also am not in a position where I can let my guard down. I not only have Yafe's well being to worry about and have to be due diligent there, but I have other animals, reptile and mammal, that live here as well. I can't afford not be careful and cautious.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-03-2018),_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (11-04-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

Hi Guys!

Thanks everyone for all the love and support.  It's so hard to see this little animal cont. to be sick.  Poor guy.  I don't know WHAT he has or how bad, but there's something wrong with him for sure.  I hope it's just a really stinky URI that needs some more or stronger meds.  The last time we had been out at the vet, she had suggested doing a little feed for him.  I'm not sure if she meant injection or like a little syringe... but maybe she can do that for him if she feels it's clinically appropriate.

 :Razz:   Lots of love to all of you for keeping us grounded.  xoxo

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_zina10_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

A positive update. 

I spoke with Yafe's breeder tonight. It was a very positive experience and he set me at ease on a lot of issues that have been brought up here, as well as had some good ideas. 

First, they run a pretty tight ship and they test for pretty much everything under the sun (including Nido - Zina10). 

Secondly, he agreed that the RI should have been significantly better by now. He recommended asking the vet for a different antibiotic that a bordetella RI is sensitive too (which he offered to pay for). I have already emailed the vet and expect to pick up another antibiotic Monday afternoon. This saves the stress of transporting Yafe hours in the car, an exam, etc. I am very confident that we are dealing with an aggressive RI and not some crazy virus, etc. 

It was a good communication and I feel that he has both Yafe's interests at heart and mine as well. 

I'll keep everyone in the loop on what is prescribed and how it goes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_zina10_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's some great news , really glad he's up for getting yafe sorted and all better

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> That's some great news , really glad he's up for getting yafe sorted and all better
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


We are both up for doing what can be done.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... The last time we had been out at the vet, she had suggested doing a little feed for him.  I'm not sure if she meant injection or like a little syringe... but maybe she can do that for him if she feels it's clinically appropriate....


I suspect she meant tube-feeding him so he has some energy to fight back with...it's something I have plenty of experience with & posted about extensively in another 
thread here.  It's truly helped many snakes I've crossed paths with over the years, & it's not that hard.  The first time I ever tried it was only with a short paragraph of 
instructions that the vet sent me home with.  Keep in mind that the BEST place to do this is AT HOME...because once you tube-feed a snake, the liquid you just put in 
comes out rather easily if you don't keep your snake calm & laying flat or with head slightly above his body.  If you have the vet do this, I could pretty much guarantee 
that he will have lost his lunch by the time you get him home...you don't want to do that.  

Of course, if Yafe shows ANY signs of appetite you should first try offering him small prey that is easily digestible, like mouse fuzzies or rat pinks.  But with the congestion 
of an RI, he cannot smell his food very well, so a tube-feed might be the only way to get food into him.  If you have reptile vitamins you can easily add them to the 
"snake shake", or whatever else your vet suggests.  Just remember that a snake's immune system needs food to function just as ours does: when we're in the hospital 
& too sick to eat, do you really think we'd recover or get our appetite back without the energy received via an I.V.?  Nope...so while we cannot do I.V.'s on snakes, a 
little* tube-feeding (*always a smaller amount than what a normal meal would be) can really help get your snake well.  Maybe it's time to learn?

----------


## dakski

I saw my reptile vet this afternoon and picked up a nebulizer, baytril and sterile water for the nebulizer, and metacam. 


I was able to go in the middle of the day and it was less than 2 hours each way, and the car was a stable 78F - much to my chagrin, so I took Yafe. 


He was in his hide today with his head down and seemed better. When we get to the vet, he was flicking his tongue. I couldn't believe it. The vet says sometimes it can take a few extra days for the last dose of antibiotics to kick in and for his immune system to fight back. 


He was still popping, but barely, and infrequently. 


She prescribed the metacam to calm down the irritated respiratory system and prescribed a low dose. 


She prescribed the baytril via nebulizer to kill any residual bacteria in his respiratory system, as she feels, at least now, he is doing well enough, that injections and/or oral medication is not necessarily the best route. 

The vet felt the prognosis was good despite the bumpy road. She, overall, sees vast improvement and expects a full recovery. 

He got his oral dose of Metacam today, which he did not like at all. It tastes like honey, not rodent (its actually flavored for rodents), and he was not pleased. However, he was very compliant and did well. 

He also had his first nebulizer treatment of Baytril today as well. 

I dont know what to say. The past 10-14 days he was regressing. Today, he seems noticeably better, if not better than hes been since Ive had him. I dont know what to think. I was almost in tears coming home from the vet I was so happy. Its also been an incredible emotional roller coaster. My nervous system is at a loss. 

Lets keep hoping for the best and Ill keep everyone in the loop. 


One other thing. I bought Yafe from StarPythons. I will write a review when this ordeal is over. It appears the shipping delay caused this infection and over the past week, as things seemed to worsen, Philip, the owner of StarPythons, has been Johnny on the Spot! Hes been emailing regularly, sharing thoughts and ideas and encouragement, and offering to help in any way he can even before I asked. Hes been really great. Even going as far as listing what viruses they test for, what antibiotics hes used in similar situations, and giving financial support as well and taking ownership of Yafes health, despite it likely having little to do with him. 

As you can see from earlier posts, we did get off on the wrong foot. I was combative in the beginning and blamed him for Yafes RI. He responded accordingly. However, once cooler heads prevailed, it was evident we both wanted what was best for Yafe. 

I have kept in touch with him through this entire process and with things looking up and his dedication and attention over the past week, I wanted to make sure I was not painting him or StarPythons in a bad light. I dont think that is fair at this point. 

Again, very optimistic about Yafes future now and Ill continue to update.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-05-2018),_ckuhn003_ (11-05-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018),_zina10_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Here's hoping you & Yafe are nearing the END of this ordeal!  

Don't you just love it when the symptoms that you panicked over all but disappear when you get to the doctor's office?  (happens with people too, lol)

----------

_dakski_ (11-05-2018),_zina10_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

So glad he is better and the Vet is happy with his progress !! 

What a big relief  :Smile: 

Remember, stress is poison to the immune system. Not just for reptiles, but also for humans. You need to take care of yourself, too !!!! You have a beautiful fiance that needs you, and all your furry and scaly animals. 

So do not forget to look after yourselves, too. Both You and Katie. 

Have a nice sit down and relax. No matter what may or may not happen, there will always be ups and downs, but for now, focus on all the positive  :Smile:   Yafe on the upswing and a beautiful little Boa on the way. And your soulmate on this journey right next to you. Life is good  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-05-2018),_dakski_ (11-05-2018),_Dianne_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

> So glad he is better and the Vet is happy with his progress !! 
> 
> What a big relief 
> 
> Remember, stress is poison to the immune system. Not just for reptiles, but also for humans. You need to take care of yourself, too !!!! You have a beautiful fiance that needs you, and all your furry and scaly animals. 
> 
> So do not forget to look after yourselves, too. Both You and Katie. 
> 
> Have a nice sit down and relax. No matter what may or may not happen, there will always be ups and downs, but for now, focus on all the positive   Yafe on the upswing and a beautiful little Boa on the way. And your soulmate on this journey right next to you. Life is good


Awwwww! Thank you so much Zina10!

So well said!

I need to get up early for a special delivery. I am headed to bed momentarily. It's been a long day, long weekend, and long week ahead. 

Thank you again for the kind words.

----------

_zina10_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his third nebulizer treatment of Baytril today. 

When he finished, he seemed fine, but was wheezing a little. He hasn't wheezed in probably ten days or more. What was interesting was that he did not seem uncomfortable. He was acting normal otherwise and flicking his tongue, etc. Tonight, he's had his head up against the corner of the tank, elevated about 10 inches. 

I have a theory. In addition to the Baytril, it is mixed with sterile water (1ml/5ml Baytril/Sterile water) in the nebulizer. In addition to a 20-30 minute treatment of Baytril, he's also breathing in 100% humidity air. It almost sounded to me, and judging by his lack of discomfort at the time, that things were really starting to break up. I am hopeful that a) the high humidity is doing him some good (I am keeping the tank 55-65% or so as well) and helping clean out the gunk, and b) this will help and means the Baytril is penetrating. 18 more days of nebulizer, so I am hoping I am correct and on to something and this is a good sign. However, if it's not, there is still plenty of time for him to improve.

*Yafe with his head up against the tank corner. He bent his neck a little before I took the picture. I am hoping that's a good sign too.* 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-07-2018),_Dianne_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Dave, I agree with you.  A while back someone asked if a snake with an RI should have higher humidity or lower, & my thought was "lower" but a few others 
chimed in & said "higher".   :Confused:    Yes, you want the "gunk" to break up, but I live where it's humid and it's NOTICEABLY harder to breathe when the humidity is 
100% for anyone or any thing* with issues; *in this case, my elderly dog gets out of breath when going for a walk, which doesn't happen with lower humidity.

So I think what you're seeing is "normal" under the circumstances, and by now this probably does feel "normal" to him too...let's hope you don't have to re-name 
him "Wheezie" and that someday soon he finds out what normal really is.   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Dave, I agree with you.  A while back someone asked if a snake with an RI should have higher humidity or lower, & my thought was "lower" but a few others 
> chimed in & said "higher".     Yes, you want the "gunk" to break up, but I live where it's humid and it's NOTICEABLY harder to breathe when the humidity is 
> 100% for anyone or any thing* with issues; *in this case, my elderly dog gets out of breath when going for a walk, which doesn't happen with lower humidity.
> 
> So I think what you're seeing is "normal" under the circumstances, and by now this probably does feel "normal" to him too...let's hope you don't have to re-name 
> him "Wheezie" and that someday soon he finds out what normal really is.


Thank you, Bogertophis, for the quick, thorough, and reassuring, response.

----------


## RickyNY

Fingers still crossed for Yafe!  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## dakski

I started Yafes nebulizer treatments with Baytril on Monday. Monday, I tried covering up his tank and using that, but it didnt fog up as much as I would have liked. So Tuesday, I turned a new/clean Home Depot orange bucket into a nebulizer chamber. It works great. I put the nebulizer nozzle in and suction cupped (the vet gave me a plastic suction cup nozzle holder) it to the side of the bucket. I use the lid on top, but its not air tight as the nebulizer tube has to get in. However, its pretty tight and keeps 99% of the mist in. Yafe, every time, has climbed up on the nozzle holder and wrapped around it during his treatment. No big deal. Hes still breathing in the medicine and the humid air.

I posted yesterday that he wheezed and popped after his treatment and I was hopeful that was because the gunk/mucus was breaking up and the Baytril was able to penetrate. Today, he sounded much better than he has in a while. A few pops still, but barely audible, and we are on day 4 of 21 of treatment. After the treatment, similar to yesterday, some wheezes, and quite a bit of popping, but he seems less bothered by that than he has in the past. 

I am in no way selling the farm here. I've seen him get better and then regress, and I have yet to see him 100%. However, I am much more optimistic now and wanted to share that. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-08-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Good idea on the bucket!  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

Today Yafe was still popping and it was not noticeably better than yesterday. However, he seems like he is feeling more comfortable. I don't have any crazy evidence to support this, but it's more of a gut feeling. When I take him out for the nebulizer treatment, he is active but calm, and making more deliberate and gentle movements. In the past, when moving, he often seemed uncomfortable and would make quicker and more dramatic movements. He would also hold me/my arm/hand really tight from time to time. Now he seems to hold me much more relaxed, more like what I am used to from my other snakes, all constrictors.

After nebulizer treatment, there was one slight wheeze, and a lot of popping, but even that seemed better today. Maybe there is less gunk to break up now?

Either way, treatment 5 of 21, so not jumping to any conclusions and still concerned. However, I am latching onto any glimmer of hope at this point. I am trying to stay optimistic.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

C'mon Yafe! Shake it off bro! Let's get to 100 Champ!

----------

_dakski_ (11-09-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

> C'mon Yafe! Shake it off bro! Let's get to 100 Champ!


Thanks Brother!

Yafe has a lot of people pulling for him. In the meantime, Katie and I are doing everything we can for him. 

I continue to be CAUTIOUSLY OPTIMISTIC. 

Until that popping is gone for a while, I see regular tongue flicks, and he eats, I am not going to relax.

That reminds me. I forgot to mention the tongue flicking. He really isn't flicking his tongue much, if at all, in his tank, and when I take him out. After the nebulizer treatment, the tongue seems to be going fairly normally. Not sure what all that means either.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...After the nebulizer treatment, the tongue seems to be going fairly normally. Not sure what all that means either.


I think that means the nebulizer treatment is helping- it's breaking up the sticky gunk so he can flick his tongue again.  It's a concern that the issue keeps coming 
back though...but I guess it just takes time.  Or maybe retraining?  This is how it's done, Yafe:   :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I think that means the nebulizer treatment is helping- it's breaking up the sticky gunk so he can flick his tongue again.  It's a concern that the issue keeps coming 
> back though...but I guess it just takes time.  Or maybe retraining?  This is how it's done, Yafe:


Lol. Yeah. Well have 5 other serpents who can teach Yafe how to snake again! Who do you think is best suited for the job?

----------


## Bogertophis

> Lol. Yeah. Well have 5 other serpents who can teach Yafe how to snake again! Who do you think is best suited for the job?


I'll leave that up to you, you're the snarent (& a mighty fine one at that!).

----------

_dakski_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe got his 6th nebulizer/Baytril treatment today. 

When I took him out for the treatment, he was barely sticking his tongue out frequently. Just the two tips were visible, not even the main shaft of the tongue. However, that's a good sign as far as I am concerned. 

After the treatment, happy tongue, as before. 

Again, it's only treatment 6 of 21 and he seems to be improving, even it is in little ways, and a little at a time. I am becoming more optimistic.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats good then, fingers crossed its working properly Dave 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is having his 8th nebulizer/Baytril treatment as I write this. 

So, far, I am noticing, small, but noticeable, improvement with him, especially over the past 2-3 days. 

First, his breathing is better. No more wheezing, even after treatment. He is still popping, virtually every time he breaths, however, you need to hold his head to your ear to hear it. 4 days ago it was audible just holding him. 

Secondly, he is beginning to flick his tongue. Before treatment, starting 2 days ago, he sticks just the fork part of his tongue out, not the whole tongue, however, that's a big improvement. After nebulizer treatment, he usually happily sticks the whole thing out. 

I finished the anti-inflammatory yesterday. I don't think Yafe will miss it. He hated it. Tastes like honey, not mouse. Not his favorite. 

I am not sure how normal his progression is. It's a 21 day treatment, so as of last treatment, he was only 1/3 of the way through. I am optimistic, but emailed the vet to get her thoughts at this point. 

I should add that hes much calmer and gentle when I take him out for his treatments now. He does not appear to be very uncomfortable and is acting more like a normal snake.

----------

_Alicia_ (11-13-2018),*Bogertophis* (11-13-2018),_Dianne_ (11-13-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-13-2018),_Pengil_ (11-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-13-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-13-2018),_zina10_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Good to read Dakski!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
Keep us posted.

----------

_dakski_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

WOW! Very excited! Big improvement even from yesterday to today. Today, Yafe was sticking his tongue out at least 80%, and it was a happy tongue, BEFORE nebulizer treatment! WOW! HUGE IMPROVEMENT!

He is still popping when breathing, but again, very quietly. This is treatment 9 of 21 and I am getting more optimistic by the day. 


*Video link of Yafe before Nebulizer Treatment today with a happy* *tongue: https://streamable.com/yyq6a*


*Happy Tongue!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-14-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a good sign for sure!  I hope someday, many years from now after he has lived a long & great life, you'll look back on all his struggles here & know it was 
all worth it.

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

Nice to hear! Keep the good news coming!

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is getting his nebulizer treatment now. I believe it's his 11th (his last treatment is the 26th of this month - 21 in total).

The past two days, there have been no tongue flicks, and he's still popping. It feels like he's regressed slightly. I feel slightly discouraged, but also know this can normal. 

I am not going to make any judgements, or worry, until after the last treatment. I would like to see him doing much better, but I can only do so much and wishing doesn't help. 

He does seem better in his movements and interactions. He's calm and composed when I take him out for treatments and holds on confidently, but not overly tight or with quick tight grips like he did when he was struggling to breathe. 

I'll keep everyone updated.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-16-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2018),_zina10_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

> The past two days, there have been no tongue flicks, and he's still popping. It feels like he's regressed slightly. I feel slightly discouraged, but also know this can normal.


Could just be a bad day for him. Best wishes and please do keep the updates coming.

----------


## zina10

How has he been doing these past couple of days? Hopefully better!

----------


## dakski

> How has he been doing these past couple of days? Hopefully better!


I wish. Not so much. 

He's back to wheezing, not just popping. 

I am continuing treatment as planned, but I am getting really down. 

I called the vet and have an appointment for the 27th, the day after his last nebulizer treatment. 

I'll keep everyone up to date. 

Zina10, thank you so much for asking.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-19-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's ashame Dave,was really hoping for a better update, fingers crossed for you  mate

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-19-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wish. Not so much. 
> 
> He's back to wheezing, not just popping. 
> 
> I am continuing treatment as planned, but I am getting really down. 
> 
> I called the vet and have an appointment for the 27th, the day after his last nebulizer treatment. 
> 
> I'll keep everyone up to date..


Oh no...after all this?   :Sad:   So sorry...

----------


## jmcrook

I feel for you both, man. Definitely not an easy thing to deal with. Best wishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> I wish. Not so much. 
> 
> He's back to wheezing, not just popping. 
> 
> I am continuing treatment as planned, but I am getting really down. 
> 
> I called the vet and have an appointment for the 27th, the day after his last nebulizer treatment. 
> 
> I'll keep everyone up to date. 
> ...


Aw man, bummer !! 

Honestly, Dave. If you take him to the Vet again, why not run that test. It only takes a minute to swab and at least you can rule things out. It seems odd that Yafe is not responding to treatment when his URI wasn't even that advanced to begin with. 

Perhaps its just me, but I would like to rule out some issues that tend to cause sickness that doesn't respond to treatment.

That said, I still hope he will finally just turn the corner for you. This has been so stressful on you all, incl. Yafe. You are in my thoughts..


edited to add: Perhaps another culture as well ? Just to see if any of the bacteria (and which) has been eradicated (or not). And what else may be brewing. Might as well, if you do end up taking him...

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-19-2018),_dakski_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## zina10

5 more treatments !! 

Comon Yafe, just get better !!!

If he continues to pop, it may just be best to have a new culture done. Surely most of the bacteria has been killed off, and perhaps there is just something left that didn't respond to those particular meds. Perhaps it was even missed prior, or it popped up secondarily. 

I know with humans at least, some do better with some meds rather then others. My daughter had to have a specific kind of test done, I believe it was DNA related, in order to see how her body does with/metabolizes meds. It was very interesting and eye opening. Some meds that doctors swore were at to low of a dosage for her made her sick at the regular dose and were working with her body at a very low dose. While others don't work for her at all. 

I don't know, its just a theory. Perhaps the meds that were tried just didn't work for him, or not for all the bacteria that is floating around in him. At least he is not a severe case, just a stubbornly persistent one. 

You two (three, counting him) hang in there. Don't get to discouraged. If everything in life was easy to cure, or it was all about effort and finances, there would be no sickness left. Sometimes it just takes more time, more effort, more detective work. At least it happened to him with a owner like you, that is willing to go the extra mile and not give up. 

Keep us up to date on the poor little worm. Good thoughts and wishes coming all of yours way!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2018),_dakski_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

Thanks Zina10. 

About to do his nebulizer treatment for today. 

A few updates. 

I did try to feed the other night. He did flick his tongue, follow the mouse, and seem interested. However, he also wheezed a little and popped a little and did not strike, or eat after I left for a bit. 

However, he is flicking his tongue more and "acting" more normal. He has not been resting with his head up for about a week and seems more comfortable. 

I agree that re-evaluating may be necessary if he's not 100% after the last treatment on Monday, hence the vet visit on Tuesday.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2018),_zina10_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

C'mon Yafe.... :Please:   give your folks a break & snake-UP!   :Snake:   ("man-up" didn't sound right... :Wink: )

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2018),_zina10_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

I have fantastic news! I was crying tears of joy tonight! What a holiday miracle!

Yafe has seemed a little better the past few days. 

Nothing crazy, and the few days before sounded pretty bad. Wheezing and popping had gotten worse. 

I've seen him get better and then worse so I had decided to keep giving the nebulizer treatments, but to stop evaluating daily and posting regularly. 

I have been offering food every 5-7 days, and all have been refusals. Early on, he would literally slither away from the prey item, as if to say, "NO THANK YOU! That makes my stomach turn!" Early on in the nebulizer treatments, he seemed a little interested, but no dice. Then he returned to seeming disgusted by the prey item again. I was losing hope. Last offering, he seemed interested, and even followed it around for a bit, flicking his tongue, etc, but then went and curled up. I left it near him for a 1/2 an hour, but he never took it. 

Well, he goes to the vet for a return visit on Tuesday (last nebulizer treatment is Monday), and I am gone tomorrow night, so tonight was the last night to offer before the vet visit. 

I put the 9g hopper in on the tongs and shook a little (9g is small for him, he can easily eat 15g+ weaned, but I figured if he eats, I want something he can digest easily and quickly as he gets a nebulizer treatment tomorrow). He came over and looked at and flicked his tongue. I shook a little more. He continued to seem interested. All of a sudden, he half struck/half grabbed the hopper. He must have realized it was something good, because he got real excited and coiled around it real quick. About a minute later, he must have realized it was dead, and he started gobbling it down with a vengeance!

Sure enough, he ate the whole thing. Now an hour later, he's curled up on his warm branch digesting!

Thank G-D!

This does not mean he's 100%. He is still going to the vet on Tuesday. However, it means he's definitely on the mend and in my mind at least, will be okay! He may need a little more medicine and love and care, but that's okay. I am pretty confident now that he will be able to have a long and happy life with us! That's all I wanted from day one. 

I couldn't be happier. Katie fell asleep early, but I cannot wait to tell her when she wakes up in the morning!

Here are some pictures of the meal! I waited until the mouse was "past the point of no return" before taking any to ensure taking them didn't scare him and keep him from eating. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-25-2018),_Dianne_ (11-25-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-25-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-25-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-26-2018),_Pengil_ (11-25-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (11-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2018),_zina10_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

happy dance!!!
I have a feeling that he really needs some food (ENERGY) to fully recover...let's hope he's finally on his way!

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Fantastic news! Thanksgiving indeed!  So happy he ate and finally appears to be getting better.  I know you and Katie will be relieved when hes 100%, but you are right to be ecstatic that he ate.  Thats a very positive sign for a return to health.

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018),_zina10_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That really is good news Dave, really pleased he's had a bit of something. that should make him feel a bit better that's for sure



Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

This is great news indeed Dave! Congrats brother.

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

What great news! So happy he's eaten. Fingers crossed that the vet visit on Tuesday goes equally well.

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## dakski

Yafe is still popping a little bit, but he did hold his meal down and has been going back and forth between warm hide and warm branch. 

He has not had his head up for about a week now, give or take, and seems much more comfortable. 

He is going to the vet early tomorrow afternoon, as planned, and I will update everyone after she sees him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-26-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

Wonderful news all around! Seems the little guy is on the mend. It must have been a terribly virulent infection to be so resistant.

Yafe is very lucky to have you.

Congrats.

----------

_dakski_ (11-26-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Excellent news. I knew Yafe was a warrior!!!

----------


## dakski

More wonderful news!

When I took Yafe out to take him to the vet today, he was a new snake. Tongue flicks, calm and deliberate movements, inquisitive and exploring, energetic, and no trouble breathing, pops, or wheezes. His mouth was clear on examination and he seems like a happy camper. 

The vet says she isn't going to do a thing. He's eating and looks and sounds like a whole new snake. 

She said on the odd chance symptoms come back, AND persist, and it's not just residual gunk clearing out, we will re-assess then. 

Otherwise, get some weight on him and have a nice happy life with him. 

*I am closing/stopping posting to this thread and transitioning to: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...highlight=yafe
* 
Any further updates and progression on a happy and healthy Yafe can be seen there. 

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT THROUGH THIS ORDEAL! I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH!*

----------

_Dianne_ (11-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-27-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's such amazing news Dave, can't wait to watch the progression photos as he puts on weight

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

